# Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2012)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρούμε όλο και πιο έντονο το φαινόμενο των τίτλων αλλαντάλλων (άλλων αντί άλλων, αν προτιμάτε). Οι λόγοι μπορεί να είναι διάφοροι: Ο τιτλατζής δεν έκανε τον κόπο να διαβάσει το κείμενο, πήγε για κάτι αβανταδόρικο και δεν του βγήκε, πήγε για κάτι αβανταδόρικο αδιαφορώντας για την ουσία ή απλώς αποφάσισε να σπεκουλάρει ποντάροντας ότι οι _hoi polloi_ θα μείνουν στον τίτλο και δεν θα κάνουν καν τον κόπο να ασχοληθούν ή να καταλάβουν την ουσία της είδησης.

Ξεκινάω αυτό το νήμα για να ανεβάζουμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Πρέπει όμως να το κάνουμε σωστά: Με αποτύπωση της οθόνης (δεν είμαστε πρωτάρηδες να αλλάζουν τον τίτλο και να νομίζουν ότι ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά) και σύνδεσμο προς το ανεύθυνο άρθρο. Ορίστε για παράδειγμα ένα σημερινό:

Παράνομη έκρινε το ΣτΕ την απελευθέρωση του επαγγέλματος του ορκωτού εκτιμητή

Ο υπομονετικός αναγνώστης θα διαπιστώσει όμως ότι το ΣτΕ διαφωνεί με τις διάφορες επιμέρους διατάξεις που στέλνουν στις καλένδες την απελευθέρωση του συγκεκριμένου επαγγέλματος.

Να και το άρθρο:


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2012)

Και κάποιοι θα ήθελαν να γράφεται «αλλ’ αντ’ άλλων», αλλά, ιδίως μετά τα «εσιόδοξα μυνήματα», νομίζω ότι οι τίτλοι μας έχουν μια ξεχωριστή ταυτότητα, την οποία πρέπει να υπερασπιστούμε ακόμα περισσότερο σ' αυτό το νήμα.

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, μια και τα λάθη των τιτλατζήδων δεν είναι σωστό να βαραίνουν τους συντάκτες. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε γλωσσικά προβλήματα, αυτά είναι προβλήματα κατανόησης (comprehension, που λέγαμε και στους μαθητές των αγγλικών).

Έπεσα χτες πάνω σ’ έναν τέτοιο τίτλο («αλλαντάλλων», μέχρι να γίνει κλινόμενο σαν τον _επικεφαλή_, και να λέμε ο _αλλαντάλλος_, του _αλλαντάλλου_), στην Καθημερινή. http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_04/03/2012_431008

Ο τίτλος λέει: *Αντίθετοι στην πολιτική του Μόντι οι Ιταλοί* 

Τι θα περιμένατε να διαβάσετε κάτω από έναν τέτοιο τίτλο; Κάποια δημοσκόπηση που θα λέει ότι 55% των Ιταλών είναι εναντίον της πολιτικής Μόντι, 35% υπέρ και 10% Δ.Γ./Δ.Α. Πότε πρόλαβαν και γύρισαν; σκέφτηκα.

Βέβαια, η είδηση είναι ότι έγιναν τρεις διαδηλώσεις. Και τι διαδηλώσεις! 
Ακτιβιστές που αντιτίθενται στην κατασκευή της σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής υψηλής ταχύτητας Τορίνο-Λυόν, εργαζόμενοι στον τομέα της οικοδομής και ακροδεξιοί πήραν μέρος σε τρεις διαφορετικές διαδηλώσεις που πραγματοποιήθηκαν σήμερα στη Ρώμη κατά της πολιτικής της κυβέρνησης του Ιταλού πρωθυπουργού Μάριο Μόντι.

Είμαι περίεργος ποιον τίτλο θα βάλουν όταν θα γίνει… της Ελλάδας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2012)

Ο τίτλος (που μεταδίδεται με τα RSS) εντυπωσιακός:
*Μειωμένο το ποσό της συμφωνίας Ολυμπιακού - ΟΠΑΠ*

Ο υπότιτλος προσπαθεί να το σώσει:
_Μειοψήφισε ο Ολυμπιακός στην απόφαση για την υπογραφή της σύμβασης με την ΟΠΑΠ Α.Ε._
(δεν σχολιάζω το γιώτα στο μειοψήφισε)

Στην πραγματικότητα, η είδηση αφορά τη σύμβαση ΟΠΑΠ-Σούπερ Λίγκας...

(Στη σημερινή Καθημερινή)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2012)

Κι άλλο τιτλοδοτικό μαργαριτάρι (που όμως προτίμησε πιο γκλαμουριάρικη φιλοξενία):

*«Ελληνίδα η νικήτρια του ευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού “Νέοι Μεταφραστές” στα λατινικά»*

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αστικές-γκάφες&p=137206&viewfull=1#post137206


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2012)

Θυμίζει ίσως χακεριά, επειδή εδώ δεν είναι ο τίτλος αλλαντάλλων, αλλά η εικονογράφηση. Σε άρθρο των Νέων για το κόμμα Καμμένου, η εικονογράφηση αποτελείται από Αλέκα Παπαρήγα (και Φώτη Κουβέλη, στα ψιλά, στο τέλος του):


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2012)

Πάντως όποιος έβαλε την εικόνα δεν έχει ιδέα από επεξεργασία ή βαριόταν απίστευτα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Στα κατορθώματα των τιτλατζήδων πρέπει να αποδώσουμε και το ωραίο τυπογραφικό αμερικάνικης εφημερίδας που εντόπισε αναγνώστης του Μάικλ Κουίνιον: 

*Act tackles child sex abuse from several angels*

Ένα της Καθημερινής έχει ο Σαραντάκος στα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του:

*Σκάνδαλο πρακτόρων των ΗΠΑ με ιερόδουλους*
Ξέρουμε ότι, αν ήταν σωστό το γένος / φύλο, το σκάνδαλο θα ήταν διπλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Σκάνδαλο πρακτόρων των ΗΠΑ με ιερόδουλους*
> Ξέρουμε ότι, αν ήταν σωστό το γένος / φύλο, το σκάνδαλο θα ήταν διπλό.


Φυσικά, επειδή όλοι υποθέτουμε ότι εννοούνται πράκτορες και όχι πρακτορέσσες. Γιατί όμως; (Γραμματικά εννοώ....)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Φαντάζεσαι όμως να είχε κάνει λάθος και τα δύο γένη / φύλα; Και στην πραγματικότητα να είχαμε πάρτι πρακτορισσών με ιερόδουλες!!! (Τρία θαυμαστικά)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Κι εμείς αυτό δεν λέμε, βρε παιδιά; Τα βρήκαμε, δηλαδή; 






(Έθνος, σήμερα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2012)

Καιρό είχα να ανεβάσω κάτι εδώ, και είναι λίγο ανφέρ που το ανεβάζω, επειδή ο τίτλος διορθώθηκε, αλλά ορίστε τα δισεκατομμύρια που, τελικά, ήταν εκατομμύρια:

Greece Debt Free: Aφαίρεσε ελληνικό δημόσιο χρέος, 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ






Και το είχα δει με τα 2,5 δισ. και μου κόπηκε η ανάσα πριν αρχίσω τους διπλοελέγχους...


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 24, 2012)

Εκτός από αυτή την πατάτα, το σημερινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του Mega αναπαρήγαγε και μια άλλη, μεγαλύτερη: κάποιος δήλωσε σε μια συνέντευξή του ότι «Κάθε εργαζόμενος καλείται να συντηρήσει έναν άνεργο και έναν συνταξιούχο», και το Mega το έβαλε σε τίτλο (δυστυχώς δεν έχω στιγμιότυπο). Ακριβώς από κάτω όμως, έγραφαν ότι οι εργαζόμενοι είναι 3,8 εκ. και οι άνεργοι ΣΥΝ τους συνταξιούχους είναι 3,8 εκ., άρα σε κάθε εργαζόμενο αντιστοιχεί ένας άνεργος Ή ένας συνταξιούχος (μεγάλη διαφορά, δε νομίζετε;).


----------



## panadeli (Aug 24, 2012)

Ναι, το λάθος το έκανε εξαρχής ο Ρομπόλης, ο οποίος μάλιστα το επανέλαβε δύο φορές. Φταίνε βέβαια και οι του Μέγκα που το αναπαρήγαγαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Η είδηση λέει:
*Nearly one young German in five would rather do without sex than give up the Internet for a year*, a poll on the country's online habits indicated Monday. Eighteen percent of those surveyed said their drive to use the Web was stronger than their sex drive, according to the survey of
Germans between the ages of 18 and 35 for lifestyle magazine NEON.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/techn...ers-Internet-over-sex/SP-Article1-928030.aspx

Απέχει αρκετά ο τίτλος:
*Οι Γερμανοί προτιμούν την αποχή από το σεξ από το να μην έχουν ίντερνετ*
http://totefteri.blogspot.gr/2012/09/blog-post_11.html


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2012)

Καταδίκη των φαινομένων βίας από βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής.

Άτιμο πράμα η διφορούμενη σύνταξη: καταδικάζουν κάποιοι τη βία που ασκούν βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής ή μήπως καταδικάζουν οι βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής τα φαινόμενα βίας; 

Ίσως φταίει η ασαφής σύνταξη που το ΚΚΕ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ψήφισαν λευκό, ενώ ο εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ έλειπε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να ανεβάσω και τη φωτογραφία, γιατί μου θυμίζει τα παιδάκια που τα βάζουν τιμωρία στη γωνιά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2012)

Η φωτογραφία πιο πολύ δείχνει στον μέσο θεατή ότι οι εκπρόσωποί του εξακολουθούν να μην πατάνε στη Βουλή, ενώ οι βουλευτές της ΧΑ παιρνουν ζεστά τη δουλειά τους. Δηλαδή τους κάνει και διαφήμιση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και μια Ελλάδα στην οποία αυτοί θα είναι οι μοναδικοί εκπρόσωποι του λαού στη Βουλή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Πόσο στοίχημα ότι δεν είναι παγκαλικός ο τιτλατζής που έβαλε στο άρθρο του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου τον τίτλο «Ένα σύγχρονο κίνημα τραμβούκων»;
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=476251

Εκτός αν είναι ο διορθωτής που τους έβαλε εκεί στο Βήμα να γράφουν _πυρκαϊά_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2012)

...
 Από την ίδια πηγή, λίγο παραδίπλα: 

Η «κατάρα» του κράτους και το αμάρτηρα της φοροδιαφυγής



Ξέρω, ολίσθημα πληκτρολόγησης είναι, αλλά από τον τίτλο τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να κρίνω με βεβαιότητα αν είναι μονό (αμάρτημα > αμάρτηρα) ή διπλό (τα αμάρτυρα > το αμάρτηρα) και δάκτυλος λανθάνων τ' αληθή λέγει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πόσο στοίχημα ότι δεν είναι παγκαλικός ο τιτλατζής που έβαλε στο άρθρο του Θόδωρου Πάγκαλου τον τίτλο «Ένα σύγχρονο κίνημα τραμβούκων»;
> http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=476251
> 
> Εκτός αν είναι ο διορθωτής που τους έβαλε εκεί στο Βήμα να γράφουν _πυρκαϊά_.



Αλλά για τους τραμπούκους (και την εφημερίδα «Τραμπούκος», που «εκδίδοται κατά Σάββατον») απολαύστε τον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.
*Τα πούρα των τραμπούκων*


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρούμε όλο και πιο έντονο το φαινόμενο των τίτλων αλλαντάλλων (άλλων αντί άλλων, αν προτιμάτε.


Παληότερα, λέγαμε "Αλλάν Νταλόν"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Πώς τα φθηνότερα γενόσημα φάρμακα για τους ασφαλισμένους γίνονται τίτλος με το ακριβώς αντίθετο νόημα:

*Πιο ακριβά από σήμερα τα φάρμακα για τους ασφαλισμένους του ΕΟΠΥΥ*

Ακριβότερα είναι από σήμερα τα φάρμακα για τους ασφαλισμένους του ΕΟΠΥΥ, καθώς τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή η τιμή αναφοράς σε 780 γενόσημα – δηλαδή, αντίγραφα – σκευάσματα. Άρα, εάν οι πολίτες επιθυμούν να αγοράσουν το πρωτότυπο τότε θα καλούνται να πληρώσουν τη διαφορά από την τσέπη τους.


Ακολουθεί έμπρακτο παράδειγμα για το πώς απογειώνεται το φαρμακευτικό κόστος (αντί για φάρμακο που είναι διαθέσιμο με 40 ευρώ συνταγογραφείται «μάρκα» που κοστίζει 70) που παρουσιάζεται δήθεν ως επιβάρυνση του ασθενούς (αν επιμένει να το επιλέγει) --αντί ως επιβάρυνση όλου του κοινωνικού συνόλου-- και το δημοσίευμα ολοκληρώνεται με τις γνωστές προφητείες κακών και κατάρες του Πανελλήνιου Ιατρικού Συλλόγου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

Εδώ δεν φταίει ο τιτλατζής για την *έμμεση εξαπάτηση* των αναγνωστών, αλλά η δημοσιογράφος.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εδώ δεν φταίει ο τιτλατζής για την *έμμεση εξαπάτηση* των αναγνωστών, αλλά η δημοσιογράφος.



Και, φυσικά, με τον* ίδιο ακριβώς τίτλο* αναγγέλθηκε στο δελτίο των 8:00 του Μέγκα. Είμαι περίεργη να δω πώς θα αναλύσουν το περιεχόμενο της είδησης.
Έχω αφήσει την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή χωρίς ήχο και περιμένω... :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Σήμερα, στα ΝΕΑ:

*Μήνυση από γερμανούς εφοριακούς κατά Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε για... φοροδιαφυγή*

Μήνυση κατά του Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε υπέβαλαν σύμφωνα με τη σκανδαλοθηρική εφημερίδα «Μπιλντ» γερμανοί εφοριακοί. Σύμφωνα με την κατηγορία, ο γερμανός υπουργός Οικονομικών ελέγχεται για παρακώλυση δίωξης για φοροδιαφυγή ύψους 1,5 εκατ. ευρώ από δύο γιαπωνέζες βιολονίστριες. Τον Αύγουστο του 2012 κατέσχεσαν τελωνειακοί υπάλληλοι στο αεροδρόμιο της Φρανκφούρτης το βιολί αξίας ενός εκατομμυρίου ευρώ της γιαπωνέζας μουσικού Γιουζούκο Χοριγκόμε, ενώ δύο μήνες αργότερα επανελήφθη το ίδιο με τη βιολονίστρια Γιούκι Μανουέλα Γιάνκε. Η Γιάνκε είχε αφιχθεί, όπως η συμπατριώτισσά της, από την Ιαπωνία και η αξία του σπάνιου Στραντιβάριους της εκτιμήθηκε στα έξι εκατ. ευρώ. Εις βάρος των δύο μουσικών υποβλήθηκε μήνυση για απόπειρα φοροδιαφυγής, καθώς έλειπαν τα απαιτούμενα έγγραφα για τη νόμιμη εισαγωγή των βιολιών στη Γερμανία. Η «Μπιλντ» σημειώνει ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις παρενέβη το γερμανικό υπουργείο Οικονομικών και διέταξε την παράδοση των δύο οργάνων στις βιολονίστριες. Η υπόθεση προκάλεσε εκνευρισμό στους τελωνειακούς και εφοριακούς, ώστε κατέθεσαν μήνυση κατά του Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε.

:huh:


----------



## Zann (Oct 27, 2012)

"Andy & Larry Wachowski
Ο Κάιν & ο Άβελ της σύγχρονης επιστημονικής φαντασίας".

Από ένα παλιό οδηγό νέων ταινιών της Audiovisual που βρήκα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου.
Το θεώρησαν εγκώμιο, φαίνεται!


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Θαύμα, θαύμα!

*Ο πληθωρισμός υποχωρεί αλλά οι τιμές δεν πέφτουν, επισημαίνει η ΕΣΕΕ*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231219713

Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης θα καταφέρουμε να υποχωρούν οι τιμές χωρίς να πέφτουν. Βέβαια, η Εθνική Συνομοσπονδία Ελληνικού Εμπορίου (ΕΣΕΕ) είπε ότι «Ο ρυθμός μεταβολής του πληθωρισμού μπορεί να υποχωρεί πλέον, οι τιμές ωστόσο παραμένουν σε σχετικά υψηλά επίπεδα».

Παρέμπ, η ανακοίνωση έχει και μη γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

*Διαμαρτυρία δεκάδων ακαδημαϊκών για την παρεμπόδιση των εκλογών στα ιδρύματα*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231219836

Τίτλος στην είδηση που λέει «Περισσότερα από 200 μέλη Διδακτικού και Ερευνητικού Προσωπικού (ΔΕΠ) από 18 ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα υπογράφουν κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας για τη βίαια παρεμπόδιση των εκλογών ανάδειξης Συμβουλίων Διοίκησης σε πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ. Σε πολλά ιδρύματα, οι εκλογές πραγματοποιούνται με επιστολική ψήφο».

Τα ιδρύματα είναι ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα, αλλά οι διδάσκοντες δεν είναι _ακαδημαϊκοί_, είναι *πανεπιστημιακοί*. 

(Το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά ήταν ευκαιρία να αναφερθώ και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όπου κάποιοι παρεμποδίζουν την ομαλή διεξαγωγή κάποιας δραστηριότητας και δεν θέλω να το βάλω στο πολιτικό φόρουμ μήπως κατηγορηθώ για συμψηφισμό...)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Πάλι το έκανε το θαύμα του ο τιτλατζής, αλλά επειδή δεν γνώριζε τη σωστή σύνταξη. Μα δεν ζητά κανείς να διαβάσουν ολόκληρο τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Την είδηση μόνο, αρκεί:

*Συνελήφθη 71χρονος για ασέλγεια ανήλικων αγοριών*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231220429

...ο 71χρονος προσέγγιζε τα αγόρια και, αφού κέρδιζε την εμπιστοσύνη τους, τα προσκαλούσε και τον επισκέπτονταν στην οικία του, όπου ασελγούσε σε βάρος τους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Βάρος χειρός ή βάρος με μπάρα;

(σόρι, δεν γινόταν...)


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Εντούτοις, άλλο με συγκλονίζει με την είδηση


> Για να επιτύχει το σκοπό του τους προσέφερε φαγητό, αναψυκτικά, μικρά χρηματικά ποσά και *δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο.*



Δέλεαρ η δωρεάν προσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

*O Ομπάμα πήγε στο Σικάγο και περιμένει τα αποτελέσματα*
Θα παραμείνει πρόεδρος την επόμενη ημέρα;

(από εδώ)

Η απάντηση είναι εύκολη, απλή και μονολεκτική, χωρίς να χρειάζεται μαντικές ικανότητες: *Ναι!* :) Και θα παραμείνει μέχρι τις αρχές Ιανουαρίου, ακόμη και αν χάσει τις εκλογές.

(Συνδυασμός κλισεδιάς και άγνοιας...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2012)

Όχι, οι τηλεθεατές δεν χρειάζονται «υπερβολικά υψηλή ευκρίνεια» στις τηλεοράσεις τους. Για υπερβολές είμαστε τώρα;

Από την Καθημερινή (αλλά ίσως κοπιπέιστ από το ΑΜΠΕ):







Και για όποιον έχει την απορία, αυτό το ultra συνήθως αποδίδεται υπέρ-: Τηλεόραση υπερυψηλής ευκρίνειας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Κοίτα, αν η τηλεόραση εκπέμπει προγράμματα HD 750p (0,9 megapixels), η ευκρίνειά της είναι όντως υπερβολικά υψηλή γι' αυτό (δηλαδή μη χρειαζούμενη).


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Εδώ ο τίτλος δεν είναι καθόλου άλλ' αντ' άλλων. Αντιθέτως, είναι εσκεμμένα ασαφής, για να σε κάνει να διαβάσεις την είδηση από περιέργεια και μόνο. Κουίζ: Τι διέρρευσε ο άνδρας;

1. Φωτογραφίες ενός ηθοποιού του Χόλιγουντ
2. Φωτογραφίες μιας ηθοποιού του Χόλιγουντ
3. Φωτογραφίες ανδρών και γυναικών ηθοποιών του Χόλιγουντ
4. Φωτογραφίες γυναικών ηθοποιών του Χόλιγουντ

Πατήστε εδώ για την είδηση και την απάντηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2012)

Ξέχασες το 5. φωτογραφίες ανδρών ηθοποιών του Χόλιγουντ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πατήστε εδώ για την είδηση και την απάντηση.


Ελπίζω να κράτησες κάπου και την είδηση, επειδή ο σύνδεσμος οδηγεί πλέον στο ιντερνετικό λίμπο. Αλλιώς, είναι ίδια με αυτήν εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα.



Hellegennes said:


> Ξέχασες το 5. φωτογραφίες ανδρών ηθοποιών του Χόλιγουντ


Συνηθισμένος από κουίζ με επιλογή από 4 απαντήσεις...



drsiebenmal said:


> Ελπίζω να κράτησες κάπου και την είδηση, επειδή ο σύνδεσμος οδηγεί πλέον στο ιντερνετικό λίμπο. Αλλιώς, είναι ίδια με αυτήν εδώ;



Ευχαριστώ. Το διόρθωσα. Είχα γερό κουίζ τελικά...


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...tosi-apo-tin-eforia&catid=3:society&Itemid=41

Ο "κροίσος" Γ. Αγγελικούση ζήτησε και πέτυχε έκπτωση από την εφορία

ΠΈΜΠΤΗ, 20 ΔΕΚΈΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2012 18:00 ΣΥΝΤΆΧΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ/ΤΗΝ THEINSIDER


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2012)

Ποιο είναι το «αλλαντάλλων» στον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο; Τα εισαγωγικά (γνωστή αρρώστια) ή το ξεχασμένο τελικό -ς;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποιο είναι το «αλλαντάλλων» στον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο; Τα εισαγωγικά (γνωστή αρρώστια) ή το ξεχασμένο τελικό -ς;



Και τα δύο, αλλά κυρίως το ξεχασμένο σίγμα. Δεν είναι δα κανένα περίεργο τριτόκλιτο!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Εκτός από τίτλους αλλαντάλλων έχουμε και λεζάντες αλλαντάλλων
Προσέξτε την άνεση με την οποία οι πεζοί διασχίζουν τις γραμμές των –πολυσύχναστων- τραμ, γράφει η λεζάντα (#20) κάτω από τη φωτογραφία στο άρθρο.  Πολυσύχναστα τραμ;! :blink:
Κατά τ' άλλα, οι φωτογραφίες είναι πραγματικά μαγευτικές.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Από κάπου όπου σήμερα είναι η Καλλιρόης, λέει (#14). Έχω αρρωστήσει!









Παραβλέψτε τη «σωρό» στο #18.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από κάπου όπου σήμερα είναι η Καλλιρόης, λέει (#14). Έχω αρρωστήσει!


Εγώ το είπα κάπως πιο... χλιαρά, αλλά το ίδιο εννοούσα. 



nickel said:


> Παραβλέψτε τη «σωρό» στο #18.


Και μερικά ακόμα. Αλήθεια, εκείνη η Καλλιρρόη, με δύο ρο δεν γραφόταν κάποτε;
Να πάρει η οργή την πετριά μας· βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και χαλιόμαστε με γλωσσικές πατάτες. :angry:


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ανοίγω, με το που κάθισα στο γραφείο μου, την πρώτη σελίδα του in.gr, να δω τις κύριες ειδήσεις, και πέφτω πάνω, δεύτερη είδηση, σ' αυτόν τον τιτλίσκο. Μόνο το επίθετο «εφτασφράγιστο» έλειπε.






Η πλήρης είδηση:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231227874

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο τιτλατζής υπονομεύει το ταξίδι του κ. Τσίπρα στη Νότια Αμερική, θέλοντας να δείξει ότι πήγε εκεί για να ακούσει τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2012)

Πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ: είναι πιθανό να διαβάσεις σε τίτλο είδησης:
*Καρατομήθηκε η μοναδική γυναίκα υπουργός στο Ιράν*
να σου λένε για Ιράν, να μη βάζουν το «καρατομήθηκε» μέσα σε εισαγωγικά και εσύ να καταλάβεις ότι απλώς την έπαυσαν από τα καθήκοντά της;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2012)

Βασικά, lol!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

Αυτός δεν είναι τίτλος εκτός θέματος. Είναι, όμως, τίτλος που πρέπει να απαθανατιστεί!


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Το *απαγορευτικό απόπλου* και το *τέλος πλεύσης* είναι συνώνυμα; :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Jan 28, 2013)

Μερικές ωραίες φωτογραφίες ενός αμερικανού πάστορα στη Ρωσία (και την Κίνα) την εποχή της Επανάστασης. Από τον ενθουσιασμό του ο τιτλατζής είδε άλλα αντ' άλλων: _Στο φως συναρπαστικό φωτο-ντοκουμέντο από τη Ρωσική Επανάσταση του 1917_.


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Η περιπέτεια του Αμερικανού πάστορα John Wells Rahill είναι συναρπαστική, και τη διηγείται ο Anton Orlov στην ιστοσελίδα του εδώ (όπου επεξηγεί τι ακριβώς είναι αυτές οι διαφάνειες --για μαγικό φανό-- και γιατί μαζί με τις δικές του φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν και αγορασμένες από επαγγελματικά στούντιο --όπως εκείνη με τους Ερυθροφρουρούς). Όντως ο Rahill βρέθηκε στη Ρωσία ακριβώς τη στιγμή που είχε ξεσπάσει η (δεύτερη) επανάσταση. Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν δείχνει πολιτικά γεγονότα και αναβρασμό, είναι φωτογραφίες της καθημερινής ζωής, αλλά απ' την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σε ξένισε. Είναι «φωτογραφίες από τη Ρωσία της Επανάστασης». Μόνο μια «πατάτα» μεταφραστική βρίσκω: *Soldiers with gas masks by bunker* δεν σημαίνει Στρατιώτες με αντιασφυξιογόνες μάσκες δίπλα σε *καρβουναποθήκη*, αλλά δίπλα στο *αμπρί*, στο *καταφύγιο *(επισήμως: «στο σκέπαστρο»).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 30, 2013)

Ε, όπως και να το κάνεις δεν είναι ακριβώς «συναρπαστικό ντοκουμέντο από την Επανάσταση», όμως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2013)

Αν πιστεύετε ότι η κλοπή 27 τόνων μελιού από αποθήκη στα Βορίζια της Κρήτης μπορεί να περιγραφεί με τον τίτλο «Το δάχτυλο σε 27 τόνους μέλι έβαλαν άγνωστοι στην Κρήτη», τότε ο τίτλος είναι πετυχημένος.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231234363


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν ο τίτλος είναι αλλαντάλλων, πάντως εμένα με αναστάτωσε υπέρ το δέον (αν και όχι τόσο ώστε να πω «υπέρ του δέοντος»). Ο τίτλος λέει:
«Κρεμασμένη από το θόλο της Βουλής υπάλληλος που εκτελούσε εργασίες»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231236419

Αν ο τιτλατζής το έκανε επίτηδες ή είναι ανίκανος να καταλάβει τι άλλο μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς από έναν τέτοιο τίτλο, δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα κάποιοι δουλεύουν για το νήμα μας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...ή είναι ανίκανος να καταλάβει τι άλλο μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς από έναν τέτοιο τίτλο...


Γκουχ γκουχ, τι άλλο δλδ μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Φαίνεται πως το άρθρο είναι γενικώς ματιασμένο, γιατί σ' αυτή την εκδοχή του γράφει:

Κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας *της* υπαλλήλου έσπασαν τζάμια που έπεσαν στην αίθουσα και η υπάλληλος βρέθηκε αιωρούμενη για λίγα λεπτά στο κενό, καταφέρνοντας ωστόσο να κρατηθεί, όπως περιγράφουν συνάδελφοί *του*.

Και πόσο περίεργο ακούγεται αυτό το ενεργούσε υπηρεσία στον θόλο.

Τέλος πάντων, η ουσία είναι ότι η γυναίκα σώθηκε. Τα άλλα είναι δικές μας πετριές. :blush: (Και προφανώς δεν θα κάναμε αυτά τα σχόλια αν είχε συμβεί -θεός φυλάξοι!- κάτι πολύ κακό).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ, τι άλλο δλδ μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς;



Απαγχονισμένη, ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Απαγχονισμένη, ίσως;


Δεν θα είχε τότε "από τον θόλο" αλλά "στον θόλο".


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Τα «απαγχονισμένος», «κρεμασμένος κατά την αναρρίχηση ή γιατί έχασες την ισορροπία σου» και «κρεμασμένος για διακοσμητικούς λόγους» ακολουθούνται από τις ίδιες προθέσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δεν θα είχε τότε "από τον θόλο" αλλά "στον θόλο".



Παράβαλε: 
Βρέθηκε κρεμασμένος _από _το δοκάρι της οροφής.
Βρέθηκε κρεμασμένος _στο_ σπίτι του.

Δε βλέπεις καμιά διαφορά;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Αν ήταν πράγματι απαγχονισμένος, δεν θα χρειαζόταν το «που εκτελούσε εργασίες». Σας τα λέω εσάς που είστε ακριβολόγοι, διότι τη βρίσκω υπερβολική την αντίδραση λόγω φερόμενης δισημίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Εγώ ήμουν σίγουρος όταν είδα τον τίτλο ότι πρόκειται για αυτοκτονία με απαγχονισμό, με σκοπό την καταγγελία του πολιτικού συστήματος (έφτιαχνα σενάριο), και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έκανε η υπάλληλος της Βουλής που να περιγράφεται με τον αόριστο τρόπο «που εκτελούσε εργασίες». Δηλαδή το «αλλαντάλλων» το εντόπισα σ' αυτή τη φράση. Αν είχες γράψει εσύ τον τίτλο, θα το καταλάβαινα να προσπαθείς να τον υπερασπιστείς, Θα ήταν ωστόσο ακόμα και τότε λάθος σου. Αφού βρέθηκε κάποιος που τον παρερμήνευσε, καλό θα έκανε να κάτσεις να τον αλλάξεις.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Oκέι, επειδή είμαστε ακριβολόγοι:
Δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν _κάποια_ υπάλληλος που όλο αυτό τον καιρό εκτελούσε _κάποιες_ εργασίες αλλά για_ κάποιο_ λόγο της την έδωσε και κρεμάστηκε; Λίγες τέτοιες περίεργες περιγραφές έχουμε διαβάσει κατά καιρούς; Δε θα μπορούσε -για παράδειγμα- να αντικαθιστά το, παγιωμένο πλέον, αμήχανο --χρονος (ο σαραντάχρονος, ο ογδοντάχρονος κλπ) για λίγη περισσότερη σαφήνεια;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Το ότι κάποιος παρερμήνευσε κάτι είναι μεν ένα κριτήριο, αλλά όχι το μοναδικό κριτήριο — διότι κάλλιστα μπορεί να το παρερμήνευσε λόγω βιαστικής ανάγνωσης ή προσλαμβανουσών του. Οπότε δεν πάμε ποτέ να μηδενίσουμε το ενδεχόμενο παρανόησης, αλλ' απλώς να το περιορίσουμε σε ένα αποδεκτό ή διαχειρίσιμο επίπεδο (το οποίο σε έναν τίτλο άρθρου ηλεφημερίδας είναι αρκετά μακριά απ' το μηδέν). Και ο τίτλος τη βασική του, τη μαρκετινίστικη, δουλειά την έκανε: τράβηξε το μάτι του αναγνώστη. Όλα τα άλλα που γράφετε είναι πολύ τραβηγμένα σενάρια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Πώς φαίνεται όμως ότι τελικά εσύ πας να βγάλεις από τη μύγα ξίγκι, γιατί δεν πρόσεξες πώς άρχισα εγώ το σχόλιό μου.



> Δεν ξέρω αν ο τίτλος είναι αλλαντάλλων, πάντως εμένα με αναστάτωσε υπέρ το δέον (αν και όχι τόσο ώστε να πω «υπέρ του δέοντος»).



Που θα πει: εγώ αναστατώθηκα, μπορεί να παρεξήγησα, αλλά θα το αναφέρω — κι ας έρθει μετά ο Ζάζουλας να λέει τα δικά του. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Αν ήθελες το θέμα να μείνει μόνον στη διάσταση «εγώ, προσωπικά και μόνον για τον εαυτό μου μιλώντας, αναστατώθηκα» τότε δεν θα το χαρακτήριζες δογματικά λάθος στο #63!


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Κι εγώ κατάλαβα ό,τι κι ο νίκελ. Ή μάλλον εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η υπάλληλος απαγχονίστηκε κατά λάθος ενώ εκτελούσε εργασίες και τη βρήκανε κρεμασμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2013)

*Αυστραλοί οι πιο ‘δαπανηροί’ τουρίστες στην Ελλάδα, κατά την εφημερίδα The Age* μας πληροφορεί η Καθημερινή. Και όσο και αν εκείνα τα εισαγωγικά στους δαπανηρούς του τίτλου σε πονηρεύουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, δεν σε προετοιμάζουν γι' αυτό που θα διαβάσεις στη συνέχεια του άρθρου:

[...]
Οι τουρίστες από την Αυστραλία που επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα ξοδεύουν τα περισσότερα χρήματα από τους τουρίστες οποιασδήποτε άλλης χώρας.

Αυτό αναφέρει σήμερα δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας The Age, σύμφωνα με το οποίο, κατά μέσον όρο, ένας τουρίστας από την Αυστραλία δαπανά στην Ελλάδα 1420 ευρώ (1820 δολάρια Αυστραλίας) και μένει 12 μέρες, περισσότερο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη εθνικότητα.
[...]

Α! Ώστε «που δαπανούν περισσότερα», ήθελε να πει ο άτυχος συντάκτης του τίτλου και αφού ήθελε οπωσδήποτε να το πει με επίθετο εκτός από το «σπάταλος» και στη διάθεσή του είχε, ουσιαστικά, μόνο το (τρεις κλάσεις καλύτερο, αλλά «λαϊκό» βρε παιδί μου) _ανοιχτοχέρης_, αποφάσισε να βάλει τη λάθος λέξη και να την μασκαρέψει με εισαγωγικά... Μόνο που τότε μπορούσε να βάλει π.χ. και τον _«σπάταλο»_ σε εισαγωγικά (που θα ταίριαζαν, επειδή εδώ εννοούμε τη σπατάλη με την καλή έννοια) ή τον (αδούλευτο, πάντως, ακόμη) _«καταναλωτικό»_...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 4, 2013)

Έλα, ρε συ, δόχτορα. Το "αφειδώλευτος" αναζητούσε ο άθρωπας, εκεί στην άκρη της γλώσσας του το είχε, αλλά το ρημάδι δεν έβγαινε. Ε, έβαλε κι αυτός τον δαπανηρό και ησύχασε. Ουφ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Θα νόμιζε ότι το «απλόχεροι» βγαίνει από το «απλώνω το χέρι» (με την κακή σημασία).


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*6. Sic!*

• David Brown found a headline on ABC online in Australia on 16 March: “*Duck Hunting Protesters Urged To Respect Laws*”. The protesters were not hunting ducks [_στδ._ neither hunting ducks nor ducks hunting, neither duck hunters nor hunter ducks], quite the reverse, as they were members of the Coalition Against Duck Shooting. Nor was a duck hunting them.

• Robert Wake found a headline on CNN whose oddity seems to have been missed by all the other news outlets that featured it on 14 March: “*Ship will fly passengers to Florida after troubled cruise*”.

• An unfortunate juxtaposition in an article in The Independent on 15 March about keeping chickens amused Chas Blacker: “They do make a bit of noise but I find the clucking quite soothing. The neighbours have certainly never complained. Sometimes when I’m digging they follow me around the garden and they will come and peck me on my feet.”

• A headline over a story of on 19 March on the ABC website was sent in by Brian Barratt: “*Concussion treatment to bring football heads together*”.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

«Η προσευχή είναι η καλύτερή μας άμυνα απέναντι σε ένα θανατηφόρο αστεροειδή» Η απάντηση της NASA στην αμερικανική Βουλή των Αντιπροσώπων 
Είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου της Lifo

Τι είπε πραγματικά ο ποιητής επιστήμονας;

Mr Bolden gave his stark advice to lawmakers at a US House of Representatives Science Committee hearing on Tuesday, telling them that all that anyone in the US, or indeed anywhere, could do about unknown asteroids or meteors on a collision course with earth is offer up a prayer.

Με άλλα λόγια: αν μας πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι, παίδες, τη βάψαμε, αφού δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα.

Όσο για τον ορίτζιναλ τίτλο:

That's reassuring: Nasa chief Charles Bolden's advice on asteroid heading for Earth: just pray

Όλο το άρθρο στον Independent


Κρίνετε ότι ο τίτλος της Lifo αντικατοπτρίζει την ουσία του πρωτότυπου;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν ο μεταφραστής του τίτλου ή του υπόλοιπου κειμένου (μια και συνεχίζεται η ασάφεια) πίστευε ότι ο διοικητής της NASA έδωσε σαν σοβαρή λύση την προσφυγή στην προσευχή, υπάρχουν ωστόσο σχολιαστές του κειμένου στο lifo.gr που πιστεύουν ότι αυτό είπε και ότι αυτή είναι και η μοναδική λύση που μένει. Το μόνο ευχάριστο σ' αυτό είναι ότι, σε σχέση με κάποιους σκεπτικιστές σαν εμάς, υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που πιστεύουν πάντα και στη δύναμη της προσευχής, στον θεό της Ελλάδας, στον θεό της Κύπρου, σε κάτι που θα ανατρέψει τα αναπόφευκτα και την αδήριτη λογική. Ευτυχείς άνθρωποι (αρκεί να μην έχουν εξουσία).


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]
> Με άλλα λόγια: αν μας πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι, παίδες, τη βάψαμε, αφού δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα.
> 
> Όσο για τον ορίτζιναλ τίτλο:
> ...


This isn't life in the fast lane, it's life in the _oncoming traffic_. 
~ Terry Pratchett - alt.fan.pratchett 

It is said that your life flashes before your eyes just before you die. That is true, it's called Life. 
~ Terry Pratchett - _The Last Continent _(1998)

God does not play dice with the universe; He plays an ineffable game of His own devising, which might be compared, from the perspective of any of the other players [i.e. everybody], to being involved in an obscure and complex variant of poker in a pitch-dark room, with blank cards, for infinite stakes, with a Dealer who won't tell you the rules, and who smiles all the time. 
~ Terry Pratchett - _Good Omens_ (1990)

There is a rumour going around that I have found God. I think this is unlikely because I have enough difficulty finding my keys, and there is empirical evidence that _they_ exist.
~ Terry Pratchett, _Daily Mail_ interview (2008)


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Οι χειρότεροι είναι οι σχολιαστές που πιστεύουν ότι αυτό είπε και το κατακρίνουν. τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι (που πιστεύουν) έχουν τη δικαιολογία ότι τα βλέπουν όλα μέσα από το πρίσμα της θρησκείας. Οι άλλοι είναι απλά χαζοί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Όχι, δεν θέλω να ψέξω κανέναν, τη δική μου φαντασία μόνο. Ο τίτλος είναι:

*Σουηδός έμεινε κλεισμένος για τέσσερις μέρες στο ασανσέρ του ξενοδοχείου του*

Οπότε η φαντασία μου που λέγαμε σκέφτεται αμέσως: «Μωρέ σέρβις!». Πριν κάνει άλλα σενάρια, διάβασα την είδηση:
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231245082


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά όλο το άρθρο είναι περιβόλι κακής μετάφρασης και παρανόησης, όχι μόνο ο τίτλος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Μια χαρά είναι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2013)

Τότε μάλλον έχω αρχισει να ξεχνάω τα Ελληνικά. Χρειάστηκε να διαβάσω δις την είδηση για να την καταλάβω μία φορά.


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2013)

Εσείς όταν διαβάζετε "αυλαία για... (πχ. την παράσταση τάδε)" τι αντιλαμβάνεστε; Εγκαίνια ή τέλος;

Προφανώς κάποιοι νομίζουν πως είναι το πρώτο.




Το είδα κι εγώ και αναρωτήθηκα πότε πρόλαβε να κλείσει αφού ακόμα δεν είχε ανοίξει.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αφού η αυλαία είναι μια κουρτίνα που τη μια σηκώνεται και την άλλη πέφτει, θεωρητικά το «αυλαία για» θα μπορούσε να δηλώνει και την έναρξη και τον τερματισμό. Έχουμε ωστόσο συνηθίσει την ελλειπτική αναφορά σε τίτλους με τη δεύτερη σημασία, οπότε να κάτι που λείπει από τα λεξικά.


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2013)

Δεν είναι ότι λείπει από τα λεξικά. Αν έλεγε "σηκώθηκε η αυλαία" ή "άνοιξε η αυλαία" θα ήταν μια χαρά. Αυτή η σύνταξη, όμως, σημαίνει πάντα και μόνο επίλογο.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Αυτό λέω ότι λείπει από τα λεξικά, η ελλειπτική χρήση, αυτή που συναντάμε μόνο σε τίτλους.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2013)

Συνήθως στο θέατρο δεν ξεκινάει η παράσταση με την άνοδο της αυλαίας αλλά κανονικά ο θεατής βλέπει τα σκηνικά αδειανά και κάποια στιγμή μπαίνει κάποιος μέσα κι αρχίζει η παράσταση ή ανάβουν τα φώτα κι από το σκοτάδι είμαστε στο φως με τους ηθοποιούς να έχουν πάρει τη θέση τους. Η κουρτίνα κατεβαίνει στο τέλος. 
Και πλέον και στην όπερα και στο μπαλέτο έτσι γίνεται συνήθως (εκτός αν έχουν εισαγωγή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2013)

Κατά πώς φαίνεται, ο Ομπάμα είχε χαθεί. Ευτυχώς, όμως: Στα συντρίμμια της Οκλαχόμα βρέθηκε ο Ομπάμα...

Μα δεν το ξαναδιαβάζουν καν; Δεν το καταλαβαίνουν καν;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 27, 2013)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί "συντρίμμι". Το χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ στον ενικό; Δεν το 'χω συναντήσει ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2013)

Google is your friend...


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία, το ΛΚΝ λημματογραφεί "συντρίμμι". Το χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ στον ενικό; Δεν το 'χω συναντήσει ποτέ.


Τ' άγρια πουλιά ρωτούν τη νύχτα,
με ποιο τραγούδι να ξορκίζεται η πίκρα

Όμως τι κρίμα που δε μάγεψα κι εσένα
τι κρίμα που δεν άγγιξα της τρέλας σου το αγρίμι
κι έγινε η αγάπη, η αγάπη, ένα συντρίμμι
σημάδι που χαράχτηκε στην πιο βαθιά μου μνήμη

γράφει ο Φασουλάς... ;) 

===============================================

Όντε απορείς, να μου το λες, να ψάχνω γω για σένα
για δεν μπορώ να τα θωρώ τα μάθια απορημένα :laugh:

Ένα λεξιμότο.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Εδώ και καιρό θέλω να το πω και διστάζω, μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου βιβλία, αν και αμφιλεγόμενο (αλλά αυτό, προσωπικά, δεν με πτόησε σχεδόν ποτέ ;) )
Πάει πολύς καιρός που το έχω διαβάσει, και ενώ έχω στο μυαλό μου τις εικόνες και τις πληροφορίες που περιέχει, αδυνατώ να θυμηθώ την ποιότητα της μετάφρασης.
Όμως το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι η μετάφραση, αφού θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να το κατεβάσω από το ράφι και να ξαναρίξω μια ματιά. Είναι ο τίτλος!
Μιλάω για το Never cry wolf, που έχει γυριστεί και ταινία.

Στα ελληνικά, ο τίτλος του μετατράπηκε σε Λύκοι, σας παρακαλώ μην κλαίτε.


Όσο για το τι σημαίνει cry wolf: Μας το λέει ο Αίσωπος και το παιδί που φώναζε "λύκος!" ;)


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μιλάω για το Never cry wolf, που έχει γυριστεί και ταινία. Στα ελληνικά, ο τίτλος του μετατράπηκε σε Λύκοι, σας παρακαλώ μην κλαίτε.


Κορυφαίο! Και ασίστ στον Νίκελ για στοχασμούς σχετικά με τη σημασία του κόμματος.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2013)

Ο σχολαστικός: Θέλει και δεύτερο κόμμα, μετά το «παρακαλώ».


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Αυτές οι υπερεξοικειώσεις και υπεραπλουστεύσεις, να τι προκαλούν. Παράδειγμα για την έκφραση στο ODE:
he accused her of crying wolf
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/wolf?q=wolf

_Crying wolf_ και _weeping willow_. Από τη στιγμή που χάθηκαν τα εισαγωγικά (cry 'wolf')... Άμα σας λέω ότι μετράνε αυτά τα σημαδάκια! Όσο κυκλοφορεί αυτό το πράγμα χωρίς κόμμα, πώς περιμένετε να φύγουμε από τα μνημόνια;


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)

Δεν είναι τόσο αλλαντάλλων --ή, μάλλον, δεν είναι εσκεμμένα.

Τον διάβασα και πέθανα στα γέλια:
Μαγνητική καταιγίδα θα "χτυπήσει" την Τρίτη την Ελλάδα και (μάλλον)... θα την αφανίσει :laugh:

Κλείνει ματάκι σε χαροκαμένους και ψεκασμένους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Γουατέβα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2013)

[h=1]_Tουρκική ακταιωρός άνοιξε πυρ σε ελληνικό καταμαράν που μετέφερε λαθρομετανάστες_[/h]
Τι καταλαβαίνετε από τον παραπάνω τίτλο, που δημοσίευσε το capital.gr; Στο άρθρο, λέει:

_Σοβαρό επεισόδιο σημειώθηκε αργά το βράδυ στα ανοιχτά της Σύμης, στα τουρκικά θαλάσσια ύδατα, όταν τουρκική ακταιωρός *έριξε προειδοποιητικές βολές στον αέρα* εναντίον ελληνικού καταμαράν που μετέφερε περίπου τριάντα λαθρομετανάστες από την Ντάτσα της Τουρκίας με προορισμό της Σύμη και αρνήθηκε να σταματήσει σε έλεγχο.__

Πηγή:www.capital.gr
_​


Το "άνοιξε πυρ" το καταλαβαίνετε ως παραπλήσιο του "έριξε προειδοποιητικές στον αέρα"; Μήπως υπερβάλλω ή νυστάζω πολύ και λέω ό,τι θέλω;


----------



## StellaP (Jun 5, 2013)

Αλιβέρι: Εξαγριωμένοι πολίτες λίντσαραν τον Πακιστανό

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος είδησης που ψάρεψα στο ίντερνετ. Από κάτω έχει και περιγραφή του τι ακριβώς είναι το λιντσάρισμα κατά την άποψη του ειδησεογράφου:


Δέκτης αποδοκιμασιών έγινε το πρωί έξω από δικαστήρια Χαλκίδας ο Πακιστανός, ο οποίος ομολόγησε ότι σκότωσε το ζευγάρι στο Αλιβέρι. 
Σύμφωνα με το eviazoom, δεκάδες εξαγριωμένοι πολίτες μόλις τον είδα να βγαίνει από το Δικαστικό Μέγαρο τον έφτυσαν, ενώ καταφέρθηκαν εναντίον του, χρησιμοποιώντας υβριστικούς χαρακτηρισμούς. 
Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι ο 23χρονος Πακιστανός κρίθηκε ένοχος μετά από σύμφωνη γνώμη Ανακριτή και Εισαγγελέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτός ο τίτλος, πώς μπορεί να προκύψει; Άγνωστο...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Έλα, το διορθώσανε. 

http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/art...pitropi-gia-ti-sughoneusi-aegean-olympic-air/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Χεχε, πρόλαβα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

χεχεχε. Ανόητε Σπελτσέκα!


----------



## Zann (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.lifo.gr/team/omorfia/39578

"Έξω από την προεδρική κατοικία: Διαδηλωτής με κεφάλι προβάτου"

1. "Μας κάνατε ζώα".
2. "Ο λαός δεν είναι πρόβατα".
3. "Μα τον Μόρσι έχουν ή τον δόκτορα Μορό;"

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η φωτογραφία που δείχνει απλώς έναν διαδηλωτή να κρατά ένα κεφάλι προβάτου.

(Το αστείο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν λυπάμαι γι' αυτές τις δραματικές στιγμές που ζουν εκεί.)

Υ.Γ. Σύμφωνα με το λινκ, η Lifo έβαλε την είδηση στην κατηγορία /omorfia/. Χμ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Πάντως, αν δεις πουθενά να κυκλοφορεί φωτογραφία με λεζάντα «Ο νικέλ με χοιρινό συκώτι», ας μην πάει ο νους σου σε μεταμόσχευση. Υπάρχουν και πιο φυσιολογικά πράγματα που κάνω με το το χοιρινό συκώτι.

Παρακαλώ τους φίλους μου τους χορτοφάγους να μη διαβάσουν το αποπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ομογενής απέδειξε την αθωότητα του μετά από 16 χρόνια άδικης προφυλάκισης.
> Ο τίτλος είναι λάθος, εννοείται. Η προφυλάκιση, ή ορθότερα «προσωρινή κράτηση», αφορά φυλάκιση πριν τη δίκη. Αυτός καταδικάστηκε για εμπρησμό και τριπλή δολοφονία - ο εισαγγελέας είχε προτείνει τη θανατική ποινή.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-fatal-fire-release-20130703,0,1249801.story

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιο σημείο στο πρωτότυπο τούς έκανε να γράψουν _προφυλάκιση_.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2013)

Εντάξει, αλλαντάλλων δεν είναι μόνο ο τίτλος, αλλά εδώ είναι το νήμα για τους τίτλους, όχι για τον πολιτικό σχολιασμό.
Ευλόγηcον, πάτερ, μπας και μάθουμε να σε κλίνουμε καμιά φορά. Έστω και επί δεξιά, αν όχι επιδέξια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2013)

Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι επιβάλλεται να γίνει ένα γλωσσικό-πολιτικό σχόλιο σε σχέση με το τιτίβισμα του Ψυχάρη υιού. Γράφει:

«Επειδή ακούω διάφορα τελευταία στη Βουλή, ο τελευταίος που ευθύνεται για την καταστροφή της χώρας είναι ο Κώστας Καραμανλής».

Μπορεί ο κ. Ψυχάρης να το εννοεί χρονικά. Να βάζει πρώτο στη χρονολογική σειρά τον Ανδρέα, όπως άλλωστε έκανε ο κ. Βορίδης (μόνο που έμεινε εκεί αυτός, στην παρελθοντολογία), κάποιους άλλους ενδιάμεσα, και τελευταίο στη σειρά τον Κώστα Καραμανλή. Έχει μια λογική το τιτίβισμά του.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2013)

Nαι, σωστά. Με την έννοια "και ο τελευταίος ας κλείσει την πόρτα". Έτσι, μάλιστα. Το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά για τον τρόπο που έχω βάσιμες υποψίες ότι το εννοεί ο κύριος Ψυχάρης τζούνιορ, θα του συνιστούσα εξέταση από ειδικό. Τόσο τραγική έλλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα είναι κακοσημαδιά.


----------



## Zann (Jul 15, 2013)

Είδα ότι κυκλοφορεί γιουτουμπάκι με τίτλο "Επίθεση Κίμων Κουλούρη κατα Χρήστου Παπουτσή".

Προφανές το λάθος και μου θύμισε ότι είχα δει ταμπέλα να γράφει "Δήμος Βύρων". Κι αναρωτήθηκα, μήπως είναι καμία αρχαία φυλή της Αττικής οι Βύροι;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2013)

Μα δεν ξέρεις τους Κίμους του Κουλούρη; Οι Κίμοι των Κουλούρηδων έχουν παμπάλαια έχθρα με τους Χρήστες Παπουτσιών. Κάτι με κάποια κτηματάκια στις παρυφές του χωριού --μη δίνεις σημασία.


----------



## Zann (Jul 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

*Φ. Κουβέλης: "Η χώρα δεν χρειάζεται εκλογές, αλλά αλλαγή πολιτικών"*

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος στην είδηση του ΑΠΕ:
http://www.amna.gr/articleview.php?id=37046
και έτσι περίπου αναπαράγεται από τους διάφορους ιστότοπους. Δεν ξέρω τι λέει ο τίτλος του Κυριακάτικου Έθνους (όπου δημοσιεύεται η δήλωση ως μέρος συνέντευξης) ούτε τι είπε ακριβώς ο Φώτης Κουβέλης.

Εγώ πάντως το διάβασα με την ερμηνεία ότι η χώρα χρειάζεται να αλλάξει τους πολιτικούς της. Μπορεί να μη διαφωνήσουμε, αλλά το είπε έτσι, αμφιλεγόμενο, ο κ. Κουβέλης;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Αν διαβάσετε τον παρακάτω τίτλο στο in.gr:
*Αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια ΟΑΣΑ στα νότια προάστια λόγω νέων στάσεων του Μετρό*
να ξέρετε ότι δεν πρόκειται για νέες στάσεις εργασίας αλλά «λόγω της έναρξης λειτουργίας των τεσσάρων νέων σταθμών της γραμμής 2 του μετρό (Ηλιούπολη, Άλιμος, Αργυρούπολη, Ελληνικό) στα νότια προάστια της Αττικής».


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Εντάξει, έναν τόνο κάνανε λάθος, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μού άρεσε:

*Στουρνάρας: Τελευταία χρόνια το 2013 για το χαράτσι*
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/ειδήσεις/στουρνάρας-τελευταία-χρόνια-το-2013-για-το-χαράτσι

Θα κρατήσει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια χρονιά, φοβάμαι. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2013)

Θα ήταν η είδηση της ημέρας, αλλά μάλλον ο τίτλος δεν εννοεί αυτό που λέει (Lifo, σήμερα):






ΛΚΝ: ΦΡ _(είμαι) υπ΄ ατμόν_, έτοιμος να φύγω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2013)

Το σχιζολεκτικό τούς μάρανε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2013)

Σοβαρά τώρα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που συγχέουν το "υπ' ατμόν" με το "σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα" ή κάτι παρόμοιο; Και θέλουν να δημοσιογραφούν κιόλας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 12, 2013)

Σου λέει θα είναι παρόμοια έκφραση. Κάτω απ' τα κάρβουνα καίγεσαι, ο ατμός καίει, άρα το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Ο τίτλος: «Oι Εγκρεμνοί 2η καλύτερη παραλία του κόσμου σύμφωνα με το CNN» (http://www.agriniopress.gr/?p=38635).

Η πραγματικότητα: Οι Εγκρεμνοί είναι 24οι στην κατάταξη — απλώς στο countdown τού Top-25 βρίσκονται (εύλογα) στη 2η θέση (http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/28/travel/100-best-beaches).


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2013)

...
Επίσης αλλαντάλλων και οι λεζάντες:

4. *BAULDERS* BEACH ΚΕΙΠ ΤΑΟΥΝ | 22. *Boulders Beach*, Cape Town

ΚΕΪΠ ΤΑΟΥΝ ξέρω, το ΚΕΙΠ ΤΑΟΥΝ κρατήστε το για πάρτη σας, χάρισμά σας.

5. JUARA BEACH *THOMON ISLAND* ΜΑΛΑΙΣΙΑ | 21. Juara Beach, *Tioman Island*, Malaysia

Η λίστα του CNN έχει ως εξής: > :ςήξε ςω ιεχέ NNC υοτ ατσίλ Η. Μη μας αγρινιεύετε, agriniopress. 


Αν ξεκινούσαν το ανάποδο μέτρημα από το 100, θα έβγαζαν πρώτα τα Φαλάσαρνα [εγκρίνω, τα τίμησα δεόντως φέτος] ή από το 35 τον Μπάλο [meh, εκπληκτικό τοπίο, ιδίως από ψηλά, αλλά η παραλία όχι αυτό που θα περιμένατε με τόσο ντόρο] στα Χανιά, ενώ από το 32 το Ναυάγιο στη Ζάκυνθο. Περισσότερα εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2013)

Από τη Βίκη:
_Boulders Beach is a sheltered beach made up of inlets between granite boulders, from which the name originated. It is located in the Cape Peninsula, near Simon's Town towards Cape Point, near Cape Town in the Western Cape province of South Africa. It is also commonly known as Boulders Bay._

Καλά θυμόμουν ότι ήταν ημερήσια εκδρομή από το Κέιπ Τάουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2013)

Χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία. Πηχυαίος τίτλος στο πρωτοσέλιδο: ΠΑΙΔΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ
http://news247.gr/newspapers/Afternoon/eleftherotypia/eleytherotypia.2390702.html?watch=fullwidth&

Το κείμενο αποκάτω λέει:
Ξεχάστε το 9,5 που αρκούσε για να προαχθεί ο μαθητής στην Α΄ και τη Β΄ Λυκείου. Με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις απαιτείται μέσος όρος 10 σε όλα τα μαθήματα, είτε εξετάζονται γραπτά είτε όχι, 10 στα Μαθηματικά και στην Ελληνική Γλώσσα, μέσος όρος 8 σε όλα τα άλλα μαθήματα. Όλο και λιγότεροι θα αποκτούν απολυτήριο Λυκείου, όλο και περισσότεροι θα στρέφονται στην τεχνική εκπαίδευση.

Αυτό αξίζει συζήτηση στο νήμα για την παιδεία, αλλά στην Ελευθεροτυπία δεν ξέρω ποιος θα έπρεπε να μείνει μετεξεταστέος: ο τιτλατζής ή οι συντάκτες της είδησης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2013)

Αυτοί δείχνουν γιατί έπρεπε να είχαν στραφεί στην τεχνική εκπαίδευση πολύ νωρίτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2013)

Ο τίτλος: Pascal Lamy: "Ευθύνεται και η Γερμανία για τη δυστυχία της Ελλάδας", σε ιστότοπο οικονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.

Το σχετικό απόσπασμα (από ανακοίνωση του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ) λέει:

«Η Γερμανία έχει (και αυτή) ευθύνη για την δυστυχία της Ελλάδας», δηλώνει ο απερχόμενος πρόεδρος του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Εργασίας Πασκάλ Λαμί και αναφέρει ότι κατά την ένταξη της χώρας στην Ευρωζώνη το Βερολίνο δεν ήλεγξε λεπτομερώς τα βιβλία, ενώ αργότερα άμβλυνε το Σύμφωνο Σταθερότητας.

Όχι αυτό που θα περιμένατε από τον τίτλο, σωστά; Ας συνεχίσουμε, όμως.

«Η ιστορία παρουσιάζει πάντα κάποια στιγμή τον λογαριασμό για τα σφάλματα», επισημαίνει ο κ. Λαμί, σε συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στην εφημερίδα «Welt am Sontag» και τονίζει ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να καλύψει μια χαμένη δεκαετία. Απαντώντας δε σε ερώτηση σχετικώς με το αν χρειάζεται νέο «κούρεμα» του χρέους, δηλώνει ότι «αποφασιστικής σημασίας είναι το εάν η διαδικασία μετάβασης θα είναι επιτυχής» και προβλέπει ότι «ο δρόμος τον οποίο πρέπει να διαβεί πολιτικά και κοινωνικά η Ελλάδα θα είναι δυσκολότερος από μια επανάσταση».

Ούτε αυτό θα το περιμένατε, βέβαια, από αυτόν τον τίτλο. Όμως ο σωστός τίτλος, εφημεριτζίδικα, βρίσκεται ακριβώς σε αυτή την τελευταία φράση. Όπως εδώ. Πώς θα επαναληφθεί και θα αναδημοσιευτεί ιντερνετικά, όμως, ένα κείμενο που λέει άσχημα νέα; Μα με έναν πιασάρικο τίτλο που εννοεί τα αντίθετα. Και όποιος δεν διαβάσει πιο κάτω; Ε, ας πρόσεχε!



_(Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο που ίσως το διαβάσει και με τον οποίο ψιλοδιαφωνήσαμε για κάτι πολύ ανάλογο τις προάλλες.)_


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

*Πρωτοφανής έφοδος στο Κολωνάκι για υποβρύχια*

Σας ορκίζομαι ότι φαντάστηκα την αγορανομία να κάνει έφοδο στις καφετέριες του Κολωνακίου και να ελέγχει αν τα υποβρύχια σερβίρονται στα σωστά γραμμάρια μέσα στη σωστή ποσότητα νερού, φαντάστηκα το ΣΔΟΕ να κάνει έλεγχο αν εκδίδονται οι αποδείξεις για τα υποβρύχια και τους καφέδες... τέτοια, καθημερινά πράγματα.

Λάθος έκανα.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_04/09/2013_517032


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο τίτλος αυτός δεν είναι απλώς αλλαντάλλων, αλλά απεικονίζει ανάγλυφα τη σύγχυση που υπάρχει στην κατανόηση απλών οικονομικών όρων:

*Υποχώρησε στο 1,3% πληθωρισμός τον Αύγουστο*

Οι αποπληθωριστικές πιέσεις συνεχίστηκαν για έκτο συνεχή μήνα, τον Αύγουστο, με τον πληθωρισμο να διαμορφώνεται στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα από τον Απρίλιο του 1968, καταγράφοντας σε *ετήσια βάση μείωση 1,3%*. Τον Ιούλιο ο πληθωρισμός είχε μειωθεί σε ετήσια βάση κατά 0,7%. [...]

κλπ. ανάλυση εδώ (Από το Βήμα)

Πόσος ήταν, δηλαδή, ο ετήσιος πληθωρισμός τον Αύγουστο; 1,3% που λέει ο τίτλος; Προηγούμενος (άγνωστος πόσο) με μείωση 1,3% που λέει το κείμενο στην παράγραφο; Κανένα από τα δύο. Ο ετήσιος πληθωρισμός ήταν στο -1,3% (μείον ένα κόμμα τρία), δηλαδή σημείωσε, σε ετήσια βάση, μείωση *κατά* 1,3%. Μικρές λεξούλες και μικρά σύμβολα που έχουν, όμως, τη σημασία τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ετήσιος πληθωρισμός ήταν στο -1,3% (μείον ένα κόμμα τρία), δηλαδή σημείωσε, σε ετήσια βάση, μείωση *κατά* 1,3%.



Που σημαίνει ότι ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό προϊόν (για την ακρίβεια, ο μέσος όρος των ειδών που μπαίνουν στο καλάθι με βάση το οποίο βγαίνει αυτός ο δείκτης μετά από διάφορες σταθμίσεις και άλλα μαγικά) που πουλιόταν τον Αύγουστο του 2012 100 ευρώ έπεσε τον περασμένο Αύγουστο στα 98,7. (Το κακό είναι ότι εγώ ο μέσος Έλληνας είχα 90 ευρώ στην τσέπη μου...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Το κακό είναι ότι εγώ ο μέσος Έλληνας είχα 90 ευρώ στην τσέπη μου...)


Μα γι' αυτό άρχισε, επιτέλους, να πέφτει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2013)

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι η αγοραστική σου δύναμη έπεσε στα 60 ευρώ, γιατί αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα οι εισφορές σου στο κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ένας γερός ευφημισμός σε τίτλο που σε κάνει να θέλεις να διαβάσεις τη διευκρίνιση στο κείμενο της είδησης:

*Γυμνός ακτιβιστής στην Κόκκινη Πλατεία κάρφωσε τον εαυτό του σε δύσκολο σημείο*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231272890


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2013)

*Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το έγκλημα
Απολύθηκαν οι δράστες της δολοφονίας του δημάρχου Παγγαίου*

Μα τους άφησαν κιόλας ελεύθερους, ακόμα καλά καλά δεν τους έβαλαν μέσα; αναρωτήθηκα.
Όχι, σωστός είναι ο τίτλος και ακριβής η χρήση τού «απολύθηκαν». Αλλού είναι το τρελό:

Απολύθηκαν από τις υπηρεσίες τους οριστικά οι δύο δημοτικοί υπάλληλοι, που πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια είχαν σκοτώσει τον δήμαρχο Παγγαίου και βρίσκονται πλέον στις φυλακές, καθώς δεν προσέφυγαν στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας κατά της απόφασης του πειθαρχικού συμβουλίου.

Όπως σημειώνει το Mega, η υπόθεση είχε πάρει έκταση καθώς παρά το γεγονός ότι το έγκλημα είχε γίνει το Δεκέμβριο του 2009 οι δύο δράστες αμείβονταν με το 50% των αποδοχών τους μέχρι και σήμερα, καθώς τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν λειτουργούσε το δευτεροβάθμιο πειθαρχικό συμβούλιο και η σχετική απόφαση εκκρεμούσε.

Στις 15 Νοεμβρίου εξέπνευσε η προθεσμία που είχαν για να προσφύγουν κατά της απόλυσης και σήμερα εκδόθηκαν οι διαπιστωτικές πράξεις απόλυσής τους.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231274413


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Eurostat: Μειώθηκε κατά 5,5% ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας το 2012*

Θεέ μου! Τι καταστροφή στη χώρα! Χάθηκε το 5,5% του πληθυσμού σύμφωνα με τη Eurostat!!! 600 τόσες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι!!! Τι βιβλική καταστροφή συνέβη; Και είναι βέβαιο, αφού το λένε τα Νέα. Και το τεκμηριώνουν αναλυτικά στη συνέχεια του άρθρου: 

Στην Ελλάδα ο πληθυσμός μειώθηκε κατά 60.500 το 2012: Την Πρωτοχρονιά του 2013 ο πληθυσμός της χώρας μας ήταν 11,161 εκατ. κάτοικοι. Το 2012 καταγράφηκαν 100.400 γεννήσεις και 116.700 θάνατοι, ενώ την ίδια χρονιά εγκατέλειψαν την Ελλάδα πάνω από 44.000 κάτοικοί της.

Ουπς! 60.500; Όχι 605.000; Ε, καλά, προφανώς εννοούσαν 5,5*‰* , πού να βρίσκεις τώρα αυτό το περίεργο σύμβολο. Τι σημασία έχει ένα μηδενικό πάνω, ένα κάτω. Και οπωσδήποτε, δεν είναι εξίσου αβανταδόρικος ο τίτλος «Μειώθηκε κατά 0,55% ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας το 2012»...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2013)

Μόνο ο τίτλος είναι αλλαντάλλων; Σε όλο το άρθρο ο αρθρογράφος κάνει το ίδιο λάθος. Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει το σύμβολο που διαβάζει, το θεωρεί κάποια εναλλακτική μορφή του %. 23% λέει αυξήθηκε ο πληθυσμός του Λουξεμβούργου μέσα σε έναν χρόνο και 6,2% της Βρετανίας. Δηλαδή έτσι απλά βρέθηκαν 4 εκατομμύρια παραπάνω κάτοικοι στο ΗΒ σε διάστημα 12 μηνών. Μωρέ μπράβο!


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2013)

Αλήθεια, πού βρίσκεται το τοις χιλίοις στο πληκτρολόγιο; 

Και αλήθεια, πού βρισκόταν ο συντάκτης στην πέμπτη/ έκτη δημοτικού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2013)

Το τοις χιλίοις είναι στο Alt+0137: ‰

Εναλλακτικά, κοπιπαστώνουμε από εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και οπωσδήποτε, δεν είναι εξίσου αβανταδόρικος ο τίτλος «Μειώθηκε κατά 0,55% ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας το 2012»...


Και γι' αυτό το διόρθωσαν τελικά σε «Μειώθηκε κατά 60.500 άτομα ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας το 2012» (είναι πιο τρομαχτικό ένα νούμερο με χιλιάδες από ένα ταπεινό 5,5 _τοις χιλίοις_) :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2013)

Εδώ, ο τιτλατζής δεν μπόρεσε να αντισταθεί στο λογοπαίγνιο, δημιουργώντας κατά τη γνώμη μου έναν τίτλο αλλαντάλλων. Ή μήπως ήθελε να ασκήσει υποδόρια και διακριτική κριτική στο υποκείμενο του τίτλου για την υπόθεση και ο τίτλος είναι απόλυτα επιτυχημένος; Διαβάστε το άρθρο και κρίνετε μόνοι σας (από την Ε, εδώ):


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Κάτι δηλαδή σαν το ποντίκι που βρυχάται.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared_(film)
http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/movie.aspx?id=1001268


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κάτι δηλαδή σαν το ποντίκι που βρυχάται.


Ναι, αλλά δημιουργεί δύο αρνητικούς συνειρμούς. Τον έναν με το ποντίκι και τον δεύτερο επειδή δεν μπορεί καν να βρυχηθεί, αλλά υποβρυχάται...


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2013)

Για να λέμε και τα καλά:

*Τουλούζ... or not to lose, απέσπασε 1-1 στο «Ζερλάν»*
http://sports.in.gr/football/international/article/?aid=1231278672

Το λογοπαίγνιο του τίτλου δεν είναι μόνο εύστοχο αλλά και ορθογραφημένο. Τόσα *_looser_ που έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, κάνουμε χαρά με ένα σωστό _lose_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Αυτός εδώ ο τίτλος στη Lifo:

Η γυναίκα που δεν ευχαρίστησε το Θεό όταν επέζησε από τυφώνα, μόλις κέρδισε 125,760 δολάρια

δεν είναι αλλαντάλλων, είναι σκόπιμα παραπλανητικός. :down::down:
Παράλληλα, είναι και αστείος αφού δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να αλλάξουν την υποδιαστολή...


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την είδηση, τη διασκέδασα. Έμαθα και για τον Στάνχοουπ, έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Τίτλος:
*Ερευνα-σοκ από τη Σχολή Δημόσιας Υγείας: Από 7 ετών ξεκινούν το κάπνισμα τα Ελληνόπουλα!*

Και στο κείμενο:
Οι έρευνες δείχνουν ότι ένα στα δέκα παιδιά που καπνίζουν, έχει ξεκινήσει την επικίνδυνη συνήθεια σε ηλικία 7 ετών και η μέση ηλικία έναρξης του καπνίσματος στη χώρα μας είναι τα 12 έτη!
http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...to-kapnisma-ta-ellhnopoyla-symfwna-me-ereyna/

Παρατηρήσεις:
Δεν *ξεκινούν το κάπνισμα*. Καπνίζουν το πρώτο τσιγάρο τους. Έχει μια διαφορά.
Όχι *τα Ελληνόπουλα*. Το _ένα_ στα δέκα Ελληνόπουλα. Έχει μια διαφορά.

η μέση ηλικία έναρξης του καπνίσματος στη χώρα μας είναι τα 12 έτη: Ίδια παρατήρηση. Πρόκειται για τη μέση ηλικία που καπνίζουν το πρώτο τσιγάρο τους, δηλαδή κάποια παιδιά το δοκιμάζουν στα 7 και κάποια στα 12 και κάποια στα 17 > μέσος όρος 12. Δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνονται καπνιστές από τότε. Και μπορεί να μη γίνουν ποτέ. Το *κάπνισμα* είναι η συνήθεια. Σε συνήθεια αναφέρονται άλλωστε και διατυπώσεις όπως «Καπνίζεις;» ή «Είσαι καπνιστής;» ή «Έκοψα το κάπνισμα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2014)

Πολύ σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις, προσωπικά όμως μού προκαλεί όντως σοκ το ότι υπάρχουν παιδιά που καπνίζουν πρώτη φορά στα 7 τους. Στα 7 τους; Θέλω να βρω την έρευνα να της ρίξω μια ματιά γιατί μού φαίνεται εξωφρενικό να υπάρχει ένα 10% που δοκιμάζει τσιγάρο σε τέτοια ηλικία. Εξάλλου δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι αναφέρεται αυτό το ποσοστό. Εϊναι το ποσοστό των μόνιμων, τωρινών καπνιστών; Είναι το ποσοστό αυτών που έχουν δοκιμάσει τσιγάρο έστω και μια φορά; Είναι το ποσοστό στον γενικό πληθυσμό; Ή είναι το ποσοστό αυτών που ήταν καπνιστές για κάποιο διάστημα και πλέον δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Ποσοστό του (παιδικού) πληθυσμού, υποθέτω, ή, για να ακριβολογούμε, ποσοστό των παιδιών που ρώτησαν — εκτός αν ρώτησαν άτομα όλων των ηλικιών (αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα του πληθυσμού) σε ποια ηλικία έκαναν το πρώτο τους τσιγάρο (και ελπίζω η ερώτηση να μην ήταν το ανακριβές «Σε ποια ηλικία αρχίσατε να καπνίζετε;»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2014)

Γι' αυτό θέλω να δω την έρευνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

Τι ηλεκτροκίνητα αυτοκίνητα, τι ηλεκτρονικά...  (Καθημερινή: όμορφος ο νέος ιστότοπος, αλλά η ομορφιά δεν φτάνει)


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2014)

Kαι έχουν χαλάσει και ΟΛΑ τα παλιά λινκ....


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αποκαταστάθηκαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

Αυτό έχει και τίτλο αλλαντάλλων (αφού περιέχει υπόσχεση αλλαντάλλων) αλλά και χάπι εντ (αφού ο τίτλος, ευτυχώς, δεν τηρεί τις υποσχέσεις του)...


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2014)

Να'ταν το μόνο του πρόβλημα του άρθου. Το κίνημα Αλληλεγγύης που αναφέρει είναι προφανώς το συνδικάτο "Αλληλεγγύη".


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας (σε επίπεδο 101) όταν για την περίπτωση ενός ανθρώπου που πεθαίνει από έμφραγμα (τραγωδία για την οικογένειά του, υποθέτω) μπαίνει ο τίτλος «Τραγωδία στο αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου». Δηλαδή, ποιον τίτλο θα βάλουν όταν υπάρξει πραγματική τραγωδία — σαν τα δέκα διαφορετικά σενάρια που δημιούργησε ο νους μου εξαιτίας του άστοχου τίτλου;

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231355454


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2014)

Σύγκρουση αεροπλάνων; Τρομοκρατική επίθεση; Πτώση αεροσκάφους; Εμφανίστηκε ο Κθούλου; Όχι. Πέθανε ένας άνθρωπος από έμφραγμα κατά τον ανεφοδιασμό αεροπλάνου. Τραγωδία για τους συγγενείς, αλλά και εκτός αεροδρομίου να συνέβαινε, εγώ θα κρατούσα την λέξη τραγωδία για κάτι παραπάνω από έναν θάνατο από έμφραγμα, εμπειρία οδυνηρή για τους συγγενείς αλλά σίγουρα όχι κάτι που θα χαρακτήριζε οποιοσδήποτε μη συγγενής _τραγωδία_. Ίσως "προσωπική τραγωδία";


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Κλεμμένο από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

*Η πρώτη ημέρα της κ. Κλούνι στην Αθήνα: Συνάντηση με Τασούλα και ψάρι στο Μικρολίμανο*


Στη φωτογραφία: Η Τασούλα, το ψάρι, η Αμάλ κι ένας Εγγλέζος


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2014)

Τσιτ. Το ψάρι δεν είναι με κεφαλαίο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

*Το σεξ με περισσότερες από 20 γυναίκες προστατεύει από τον καρκίνο του προστάτη*
http://www.tanea.gr/news/science-te...eks-prostateyei-apo-ton-karkino-toy-prostath/

Και πάνω που οργίαζε η φαντασία μου, διάβασα στο κείμενο «όσοι είχαν 20 ή περισσότερες ερωτικές συντρόφους στη διάρκεια της ζωής τους» και προσγειώθηκα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

Η είδηση, για όσους ασχολούνται με αυτά, έχει καλή περιγραφή σε αυτόν τον τίτλο:

*Αρχαιότερος απ' ό,τι πιστεύαμε ο Μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων;*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231366249

Με το ερωτηματικό της αμφιβολίας και με το καινούργιο που κομίζει η έρευνα διατυπωμένο με τον συνοπτικότερο τρόπο.

Ενώ ο άλλος τίτλος δεν λέει τίποτα για τον άσχετο με το θέμα:

*Μετά τον θάνατο του Αρχιμήδη κατασκευάστηκε ο Μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/793402/ar...h-kataskeyasthke-o-mhxanismos-twn-antiky8hrwn

Ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητική είναι και η απουσία επιφύλαξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2014)

Ο χειρότερος τίτλος για το ίδιο άρθρο του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ βρίσκεται στον πολυδιαφημισμένο νεότευκτο ιστότοπο:

*2039 έτη η «ηλικία» του Μηχανισμού των Αντικυθήρων*
http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2014/11/25/--_n_6216896.html?utm_hp_ref=greece

Όπως γράφει από κάτω ένας σχολιαστής:
Αν είναι 2039 ετών ο μηχανισμός, τότε φτιάχτηκε 2014-2039=25 πΧ ... άρα κάτι δεν μας λέτε καλά


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2014)

Τι τις θέλουν τις προσθαφαιρέσεις αφού είναι πασίγνωστο ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν μπερδεύουν τον γράφοντα, σίγουρα μπερδεύουν τους περισσότερους από τους αναγνώστες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2014)

*Ψόφιο ποντίκι στα επείγοντα του Γενικού Νοσοκομείου Νάξου*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231368448

Αυτόματα μού γεννήθηκε η απορία: «Και γιατί δεν το πήγαν κατευθείαν στο Νεκροτομείο;»


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτηκα γιατί δεν το πήγαν πρώτα στον κτηνίατρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2015)

*FT: Η Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να διακινδυνεύσει την παραμονή στο ευρώ*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231375314




Spoiler



Στους Financial Times ο τίτλος είναι «Greece should not play chicken with the euro».
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6c377ae4-94dc-11e4-b32c-00144feabdc0.html



Σας ομολογώ ότι ερμήνευσα τον τίτλο ως εξής: Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να αποφύγει τον κίνδυνο της περαιτέρω παραμονής στο ευρώ. Η Ελλάδα καλά θα κάνει να φύγει από το ευρώ.

Και σκέφτηκα: «Πάλι τα παιχνίδια τους παίζουν οι Εγγλέζοι». 

Μα φταίω; Δε φταίω. Η μία σημασία του *διακινδυνεύω* στο ΛΚΝ (και όχι μόνο) είναι «αποτολμώ». Π.χ.

_Διακινδύνευσαν έναν πόλεμο με πολύ ισχυρότερους αντιπάλους. Δε διακινδυνεύω μια τόσο σοβαρή εγχείριση. Δεν το διακινδυνεύω να ταξιδεύω με τέτοια κακοκαιρία*._ | τολμώ να πω κτ. που μπορεί να είναι άστοχο: _Θα διακινδυνεύσω μια ερώτηση / μια απάντηση. Δε θα ήθελα να διακινδυνεύσω μια πρόβλεψη._

Όμως έκανα λάθος. Ο αγγλικός τίτλος είναι κρυμμένος πιο πάνω και λέει ότι η Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να θέσει σε κίνδυνο (η άλλη σημασία του _διακινδυνεύω_) την παραμονή της στο ευρώ. Τέτοια πράματα τα λες ξεκάθαρα, δεν τα αφήνεις να ταλαντεύονται αμφίσημα σε τίτλους.





* Επίκαιρο, ε, αυτό για τον καιρό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2015)

Αγνοούμενο όχημα 12 ετών βρέθηκε στον Άρη
:woot:
Δυστυχώς, δεν ήταν το δικό μου που εξακολουθώ να μη θυμάμαι πού το παρκάρισα, αλλά τώρα ξέρω πού να επεκτείνω το ψάξιμο. 

mg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Σήμερα δεν σας έχω τίτλο αλλαντάλλων αλλά εισαγωγική παράγραφο αλλαντάλλων. Είναι από το ελληνικό HuffPost και το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αρχίζει:

Για πρώτη φορά στη νεότερη πολιτική ιστορία, τουλάχιστον από το τέλος του Β΄Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, είναι ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο η Ελλάδα να αποκτήσει τη πρώτη κυβέρνηση μειοψηφίας με ανοχή και μάλιστα της Αριστέρας [sic], στη τη[sic] νέα Βουλή, που θα προκύψει το βράδυ της Κυριακής! [...]

Η πρώτη φορά ήταν, βέβαια, οι εκλογές του 1963, όταν η Ένωση Κέντρου του Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου νίκησε στις εκλογές με 42% και 138 έδρες, και σχημάτισε κυβέρνηση με την ανοχή της ΕΔΑ. Λίγο αργότερα, όμως, επιδιώκοντας την αυτοδυναμία, ο ΓΠ παραιτήθηκε και επανήλθε ως πρωθυπουργός με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία στις εκλογές του Φεβρουαρίου του 1964.

Στο σχετικό άρθρο της ελληνικής βικιπαίδειας (ένα κλικ μακριά είναι, αδέλφια του ΧαφΠοστ) είδα και την επόμενη ενδιαφέρουσα παράγραφο:

[...] Το Δεκέμβριο του 1963 η Ανωτάτη Εφορευτική Επιτροπή κατένειμε τις έδρες από τη β΄ και την γ΄ κατανομή ως εξής: στη Μεσσηνία εξελέγη ο Γ. Σαμαράς (ΕΡΕ) αντί του Μπόμπολα (ΕΚ) [...] (αναζητήστε τις συγγένειες μόνοι σας· ο ένας ήταν θείος, πάντως, και ο άλλος πατέρας).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 22, 2015)

Δες όμως και την τελευταία παράγραφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν έφτασα μέχρι εκεί. Το παράτησα και ήρθα να γράψω εδώ. 

Πώς να ονομάζεται άραγε το λογοτεχνικό σχήμα στο οποίο η εισαγωγή έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με την κατακλείδα;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς να ονομάζεται άραγε το λογοτεχνικό σχήμα στο οποίο η εισαγωγή έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με την κατακλείδα;


Σχήμα κατά Αλτσχάιμερ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σχήμα κατά Αλτσχάιμερ;


:upz:


----------



## Themis (Jan 22, 2015)

Αριστουργηματική ονομασία, Μαρίνε. Το ζήτημα είναι αν θα κατορθώσουμε να τη θυμόμαστε. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Αυτό το τρίπτυχο δεν έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον (οριακό ίσως, από το αμφίσημο του «καλύτερα»). Αξίζει για τον τρόπο που καταφέρνει να χτίσει την απορία μάλλον παρά την κατανόηση του αναγνώστη:

[Υπέρτιτλος] Καλύτερα μπαλόνια
[Τίτλος] Αντιμέτωπο με τις κουρούνες, το Βατικανό καταργεί τα περιστέρια

[Λεζάντα] Το σύμβολο της ειρήνης δέχτηκε πέρυσι αεροπορική επίθεση

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231380103


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Καλύτερα μπαλόνια, όχι τα φτηνά που χρησιμοποιούσαμε μέχρι τώρα, καθώς το σύμβολο της ειρήνης πέρσι βομβαρδίστηκε με πυραύλους αέρος- αέρος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> [Τίτλος]το Βατικανό καταργεί τα περιστέρια



Με παπική βούλα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

*Χάρης: «Οσο παίζουμε πολιτικά παίγνια, σκάβουμε το λάκκο μας»*
http://www.kathimerini.com.cy/index.php?pageaction=kat&modid=1&artid=198453#.VOLwckfv9bk.twitter

Χάρης; Ποιος Χάρης; Α, ο κ. Χάρης Γεωργιάδης, υπουργός Οικονομικών της Κύπρου, στην Καθημερινή της Κύπρου.

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι τη χάρη την είχε μόνο ο Γιάνης... (όχι ο Γιάννης Χάρης). (Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν την έχει ούτε ο Βαρουφάκης.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2015)

Δίνει μάχη για τη ζωή του ο Μπρους Ντίκινσον

Ετοιμοθάνατος ο καημένος, ε; Μπα...

Σύμφωνα με τη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση του δημοφιλούς ροκ συγκροτήματος, ο Μπρους Ντίκινσον ανακάλυψε λίγο πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα, κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ελέγχου ρουτίνας, πως έχει έναν κακοήθη όγκο στο πίσω μέρος της γλώσσας του. Υποβλήθηκε αμέσως σε σειρά χημειοθεραπειών και ακτινοβολιών, και όλα δείχνουν πως η κατάσταση της υγείας του εξελίσσεται θετικά.
«Δεδομένου ότι ο όγκος βρέθηκε σε πολύ αρχικό στάδιο, η πρόγνωση είναι εξαιρετικά καλή» αναφέρεται χαρακτηριστικά στην ανακοίνωση.

Από το Έθνος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2015)

Όταν βλέπεις τίτλο για τον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Υγείας (WHO) που λέει «ΠΟΥ: Περιορίστε τη μουσική σε μια ώρα την ημέρα», ποια είναι η πρώτη σκέψη που κάνετε; Η δική μου ήταν περίπου στο επίπεδο του «Τρελός παπάς σάς βάφτισε».

Όταν διάβασα ολόκληρο το κείμενο:
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231389197
σκέφτηκα ότι ακριβέστερος θα ήταν ένας τίτλος περίπου σαν «Κόψτε την ένταση της μουσικής για να μην κουφαθείτε». Η ίδια η μουσική είναι το σάουντρακ της καθημερινότητάς μας: δεν κόβεται.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ήταν κακοσυνταγμένη ερώτηση και έπρεπε να είναι:
Πώς; Περιορίστε τη μουσική σε μια ώρα τη μέρα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2015)

Μήπως τους λείπει καμιά λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2015)

Οι φωτοσοπιές θέλουν κάτι περισσότερο από Άριαλ. Και, πώς το λέει εκείνη η υπογραφή; «Το διαδίκτυο βλάπτει όταν δεν σκέφτεσαι».

*Το πειραγμένο εξώφυλλο του Ελεύθερου Βήματος από το 1922*
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/04/28/elvima/


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2015)

Απογοητευμένος προφανώς από την ισχυρή κριτική που του ασκείται, ο τιτλατζής της Καθημερινής έφτιαξε σήμερα ένα εντυπωσιακό αριστούργημα (εδώ), που αρχίζει έτσι:

*Ραγδαία πτώση της δημοτικότητας Μέρκελ μετά το σκάνδαλο κατασκοπείας*

Στο 70%, δεύτερη χαμηλότερη επίδοσή της, είδε να υποχωρεί το ποσοστό δημοτικότητάς στη Γερμανία της η Αγκελα Μέρκελ, στον απόηχο του σκανδάλου κατασκοπείας που συνεχίζει να ταλανίζει την Γερμανία.

Η επίδοσή της αυτή, σε δημοσκόπηση που μετέδωσε σήμερα το δημόσιο τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο ARD, σηματοδότησε και την πτώση της από την πρώτη θέση της σχετικής λίστας, ενώ είναι ανώτερη μόνο από το 65%, το οποίο είχε _σημειώσεις τον Δεκεμβρίου_ (οκ, μετάφραση στο πόδι).

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω, βρε παιδιά;


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής: η δημοτικότητα της Μέρκελ έπεσε στο 70%. Δηλαδή πρώτα ήταν μεγαλύτερη; Μα τί είναι πια αυτή η Μέρκελ που τη θέλει όλος ο κόσμος και που είναι αποτυχία το 70%;
Και επίσης, τί σημαίνει 70% > 65% ; Αριθμητική κάνουμε;


----------



## natandri (May 26, 2015)

Το αλλαντάλλων βρίσκεται όχι στον τίτλο του κειμένου, παρά στη διεύθυνση: http://www.kerdos.gr/πολιτισμός/125988-ο-παρθενολόγος-μανώλης-κορρές-μιλά-σήμερα-στο-εθνικό-θέατρο


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

Και πώς να πεις αλλιώς τον ειδικό στον Παρθενώνα;


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Σχεδόν με βάζει σε πειρασμό για νήμα με τίτλο «Ουρουλού αλαλούμ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

Είναι προφανές πάντως ότι έτσι θα ήταν και στον αρχικό τίτλο του άρθρου.


----------



## natandri (May 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς να πεις αλλιώς τον ειδικό στον Παρθενώνα;



Εμμ... ειδικό στον Παρθενώνα;


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς να πεις αλλιώς τον ειδικό στον Παρθενώνα;


Α, δεν την είχα δει την απορία. Ο _παρθενολόγος_ είναι ειδικός στις παρθένες. Ο ειδικός στον Παρθενώνα θα έπρεπε μονολεκτικά να είναι _παρθενωνολόγος_.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

natandri said:


> Εμμ... ειδικό στον Παρθενώνα;



Έτσι, γιατί παρθενολόγος είναι η Μαντόνα (_Like a virgin_) και η παραβολή των μωρών. Και ο άγγελος.
Και χειρουργικά παρωδών ο Weird Al. :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (May 26, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με το Πρώτο Θέμα:








Αφήνω το ερμαφρόδιτο στην άκρη. Το ότι η Σάλι Ράιντ έγινε αστροναύτισσα το 1983, "μόλις" 20 χρόνια μετά την Τερέσκοβα*, μάλλον δεν λέει τίποτα στον συντάκτη. Δεν ήταν καν η δεύτερη γυναίκα στο διάστημα (ήταν η τρίτη).


* την νεαρότερη γυναίκα αστροναύτισσα (26).


----------



## dharvatis (May 26, 2015)

Το διόρθωσαν (το έκαναν «Αμερικανίδα αστροναύτη»), αλλά όλο το άρθρο είναι για κλάματα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Κάποιο ΕΣΠΑ παίρνουν κάθε τόσο στην περιοχή μου και σκάβουν τους δρόμους για αγωγούς, πότε για αποχέτευση λυμάτων, πότε για αποχέτευση ομβρίων. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, γιατί ανοίγουν αγωγούς, κλείνουν δρόμους, αλλά οι αγωγοί δεν φτάνουν ποτέ στα σπίτια μας.

Έτσι νόμισα ότι έγραφε για μας η Όλγα Σελλά στην Καθημερινή όταν είδα τον τίτλο του άρθρου της, *Η «πληγή» των αγωγών*.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/818561/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-plhgh-twn-agwgwn

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, αλλαντάλλων ήταν η κατανόησή μου. Το άρθρο αφορούσε τις δικαστικές αγωγές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Από το κείμενο δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφές ποιοι (και αν) χρησιμοποίησαν τον όρο _γραμμή Μαζινό_ (με την έννοια της έσχατης, απροσπέλαστης διαπραγματευτικής άμυνας). Αν έγινε από πολιτικά στελέχη, χρειάζονται επειγόντως ταχύρυθμα μαθήματα ιστορίας. Προσωρινά, πάντως, το χρεώνω στον *τιτλατζή*. Καταπώς φαίνεται, δεν φταίει ο τιτλατζής αλλά η πηγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Το βλέπω τώρα πρωτογενώς και σε άλλα ΜΜΕ, άρα είναι προφανές ότι η χρήση προήλθε από ανώνυμη πολιτική πηγή και ανακαλώ την κριτική μου για τον τιτλατζή του e-nikos.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Βάλε λοιπόν και μια εξήγηση. Ας πούμε, να, την πρώτη παράγραφο από τη Βικιπαίδεια.

Η Γραμμή Μαζινό (Ligne Maginot) ήταν μια σειρά υπόγειων οχυρωματικών έργων, που άρχισε να κατασκευάζεται μετά τον Α' Π.Π. καλύπτοντας σε μήκος ολόκληρη τη γαλλογερμανική μεθόριο. Έμεινε στη σύγχρονη ιστορία ως το μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος οχυρωματικό έργο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ευρώπη, αλλά και το ατυχέστερο παγκοσμίως αφού ουδέποτε απέδωσε του σκοπού του [sic]. Η αναφορά της Γραμμής Μαζινό στους στρατιωτικούς κύκλους έχει ταυτιστεί σήμερα με την έννοια της πανωλεθρίας, μετά την οποία και καταλήφθηκε η Γαλλία στον Β' Π.Π.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γραμμή_Μαζινό


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η αναφορά της Γραμμής Μαζινό στους στρατιωτικούς κύκλους έχει ταυτιστεί σήμερα με την έννοια της πανωλεθρίας, μετά την οποία και καταλήφθηκε η Γαλλία στον Β' Π.Π.


Έχει πολλή πλάκα. Πότε μιλάνε για γραμμές Μαζινό, χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι μιλάνε για πανωλεθρία, και πότε μιλάνε για Κασσάνδρες χωρίς να συνειδητοποιούν ότι η Κασσάνδρα προφήτευε κακά που τελικά θα συνέβαιναν.


----------



## natandri (Jun 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Σχεδόν με βάζει σε πειρασμό για νήμα με τίτλο «Ουρουλού αλαλούμ».



Με αφορμή την είδηση για το θάνατο του Κρίστοφερ Λι:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11666316/christopher-lee-dies-live.html

Τι θα γινόταν άραγε αν πέθαινε dead;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2015)

Για τον πιο γνωστό κινηματογραφικό Δράκουλα, το αντίστροφο θα ήταν αναμενόμενο:


```
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11666316/christopher-lee-lives-dead.html
```


----------



## natandri (Jun 11, 2015)

Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2015)

Το έκανε ο λεβεντοπρόεδρος, έγινε η σχετική πλάκα, το διόρθωσε. Να το κάνει τώρα και κοτζαμάν πολιτικό σάιτ, δεν λέει, λέει;






Μα όλοι στον Ιανουάριο βρίσκονται ακόμη;


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα τον λέγατε «τίτλο αλλαντάλλων» ή προκλητικό ή κάτι άλλο:

*Στο Δαφνί ο Λαφαζάνης*
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/506222/sto-dafni-o-lafazanis-/

Η ανάπτυξη της είδησης:
Στο ψυχιατρικό νοσοκομείο βρέθηκε ο επικεφαλής της ΛΑΕ προκειμένου να ενημερωθεί για την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε σε μία από τις πτέρυγες η οποία στοίχισε τη ζωή σε τρεις ασθενείς


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2015)

*Μοντέλο και νυν αθλητής συνελήφθη για διακίνηση κοκαΐνης*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500023324

Πόσα άτομα συνελήφθησαν; Μια γυναίκα κι ένας άνδρας;



Spoiler



Νομίζω ότι σαφέστερη θα ήταν η διατύπωση «Αθλητής-πρώην μοντέλο συνελήφθη για διακίνηση κοκαΐνης».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2015)

Εναλλακτικά:



Spoiler



Αθλητής (πρώην μοντέλο)... που είναι και περίπου ίσο στον χώρο
Πρώην μοντέλο (και τώρα αθλητής)...
Μοντέλο (παλιότερα), τώρα αθλητής,...


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2015)

Εγώ το κατάλαβα όπως ήταν το αρχικό ότι επρόκειτο για μοντέλο που είναι τώρα αθλητής. 
Αν ήταν δύο θα έλεγε _μοντέλο και αθλητής_. 
Μήπως είναι πιο κατανοητό το: μοντέλο, νυν αθλητής...

Αν και γενικότερα δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχει η προηγούμενη επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στον τίτλο. Αθλητής συνελήφθη...


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν και γενικότερα δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχει η προηγούμενη επαγγελματική ιδιότητα στον τίτλο. Αθλητής συνελήφθη...



Ναι, αυτό είναι το δεύτερο κουλό εδώ. Θα μπορούσε να δώσει πολλούς γελοίους τίτλους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

*Μια 18χρονη παραπληγική διέσωσε το Λιμενικό στη Λέσβο*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500030006

Είναι προφανές ότι ο τιτλατζής κάνει κάποιο είδος πειράματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είναι προφανές ότι ο τιτλατζής κάνει κάποιο είδος πειράματος.


Ή είχε κάνει κοπάνα στο μάθημα της παθητικής φωνής...


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Όχι μόνο τίτλος, ολόκληρο άρθρο- και δε φταίει για όλα η μηχανική μετάφραση. Κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει και για τη συμφωνία των χρόνων. 

Τίτλος: H λαμπερή πρεμιέρα του Τζέιμς Μποντ στο Λονδίνο 
Ξεκινάει με μέλλοντα: Παγκόσμια πρεμιέρα κάνει απόψε στο Λονδίνο το Spectre... (λες εντάξει, μας ανακοινώνει ότι θα γίνει η πρεμιέρα για να πάμε)
Και συνεχίζει αμέσως μετά: Η πρεμιέρα πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Royal Albert Hall (για στάσου ρε φίλε, πριν δεν είπες ότι γίνεται απόψε; Δηλαδή την έχασα; )
Και πιο κάτω, τελικά έγινε ή αναμένεται η πρεμιέρα; : 
Την παράσταση όμως *έκλεψαν* όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο τα Βοnd Girls [...]. Την πρεμιέρα *αναμένεται να παρακολουθήσουν* εκτός από διάσημοι ηθοποιοί και επιφανείς Βρετανοί, αλλά και το _βασιλικό ζευγάρι της Βρετανίας, o πρίγκηπας Ουίλιαμ και η δούκισσα Κέιτ._ 
[Σημ. Όχι ακόμα παιδιά, προηγούνται άλλοι.]
Και στις φωτογραφίες όλοι αποκτούν χολυγουντιανό όνομα:
O Κρίστοφ*ερ* Βάλτζ - ο νέος κινηματογραφικός κακός του Τζέιμς Μποντ
Μετά ακολουθεί μια πρόταση αλλαντάλλων:
_Οι κριτικοί έχουν υποδεχθεί το Spectre του σκηνοθέτη Σαμ Μέντες με ενθουσιασμό, όπου τον θρυλικό 007 ενσαρκώνει για τέταρτη φορά ο Βρετανός ηθοποιός Ντάνιελ Κρεγκ, ηλικίας 47 ετών, μετά το Casino Royale (2006), το Quantum of Solace (2008) και το Skyfall (2012). _

«Χύσαμε αίμα και ιδρώτα για να κάνουμε αυτήν την ταινία [...]» τόνισε ο σκηνοθέτης Σαμ Μέντες. 
Και πού να βλεπες το διορθωτή, κύριε Μέντες μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2015)

Εγώ περιμένω τον πρώτο που θα κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με το όνομα του σκηνοθέτη για τις όποιες τρομακτικές σκηνές του έργου. Τι είπατε; Μόλις το έκανα εγώ; Χμμ...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 28, 2015)

Ο Βαλτς από πότε έγινε"Κρίστοφ*ερ*"; Πρόκειται, άραγε, για φαινόμενο έλξης προς τον εκλιπόντα Κρίστοφερ Λη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2015)

Κρίστοφ, από *μικρός*:


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Rogerios said:


> Ο Βαλτς από πότε έγινε"Κρίστοφ*ερ*"; Πρόκειται, άραγε, για φαινόμενο έλξης προς τον εκλιπόντα Κρίστοφερ Λη;



Από τότε που έγιναν αρθρογράφοι οι άσχετοι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ περιμένω τον πρώτο που θα κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με το όνομα του σκηνοθέτη για τις όποιες τρομακτικές σκηνές του έργου. Τι είπατε; Μόλις το έκανα εγώ; Χμμ...



Σαμουήλ Αλέξανδρος ο Κλάσας Μέντας —και κατόπιν τούτου, Σαμουήλ ο Κλάσας Άρτον μετά Θεαμάτων (ο Χεσθείς εν Ταλίροις Πολλοίς).

Ή το κάνουμε ή δεν το κάνουμε, Δρα. 

Αν αρτυστείς να είν' αρνί κι αν κλέψεις να 'ν' χρυσάφι
κι αν λογοπαίξεις, να το πεις, όχι να πάει στράφι


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2016)

*Καμμένος: Η κυβέρνηση είναι δυνατή με 153, όποιος θέλει ας στηρίξει*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500049104

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξεγελαστεί κανείς από τον τίτλο, μια χαρά είναι. Μόνο εγώ ονειρεύτηκα να το λέει έτσι ο υπουργός και να ακούγεται «Η κυβέρνηση είναι δυνατή με 153, όποιος θέλει ας τη ρίξει». Ή μήπως αυτό να ονειρεύτηκε κι ο τιτλατζής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2016)

Προφανώς το επάγγελμα του εκδότη εφημερίδας δεν είναι ούτε ρυθμιζόμενο, ούτε υποκείμενο σε διαπλοκές και διαφθορές...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 27, 2016)

Βρέθηκε ο σαμποτέρ!

(ταχύτατοι πάντως, το διόρθωσαν αμέσως σε «Υπόνοιες από τον Δρίτσα για δολιοφθορά»)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 3, 2016)

«Η πρωταθλήτρια Ρουμανίας πανηγυρίζει με ελληνικό τραγούδι» (εδώ) ... δηλαδή με ένα κροατικό που έγινε επιτυχία στην Ελλάδα με ελληνικό στίχο (βλ. εδώ).

Η ασχετοσύνη χτυπάει υπέρυθρο πια...


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2016)

*Κυβερνητικοί σχεδιασμοί για ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε ΑΕΙ*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500093242

Διαβάζοντας τον τίτλο νόμισα ότι θα μπορούμε όλοι να κάνουμε ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ στον αύλειο χώρο των πανεπιστημιακών σχολών. Τελικά, η απόφαση αφορά τη δυνατότητα να έχουμε περισσότερους χαμηλόβαθμους να σπουδάζουν για πτυχία που δεν χρειάζεται η αγορά. (Μήπως το κάμπινγκ με εισιτήριο θα ήταν καλύτερη αξιοποίηση των χώρων;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2016)

Καλά που δεν νόμισες ότι θα έχει πας βουλόμενος και πάσα βουλομένη ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε καθηγητική έδρα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2016)

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας, αλλά κατάλαβα αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο συντάκτης. Τις πταίει;

ΥΓ δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας: σε διαφορες χώρες εφαρμόζεται το σύστημα αυτό ακόμα και σήμερα. Βέβαια, σε αυτές τις χώρες δεν θέλουν και τόσοι πολλοί να πάνε πανεπιστήμιο και επιπλέον γίνεται μεγάλη σφαγή στο τέλος του πρώτου έτους (είσοδος ελεύθερη, έξοδος μόνο μετά από σκληρά βασανιστήρια).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2016)

«*Εκδήλωση εναντίον της επιστροφής της Μόρφου στα κατεχόμενα*»

(τίτλος αμφίσημος σε βαθμό ακυρολογίας, καθότι η Μόρφου _είναι _στα κατεχόμενα)

http://www.philenews.com/el-gr/eidi...ion-tis-epistrofis-tis-morfou-sta-katechomena


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2016)

Προσωρινά εδώ επειδή το πατατούργημα δεν αφορά τίτλο αλλά τη δεύτερη παράγραφο από εδώ:

Διπλωμάτης της ΕΕ δήλωσε ότι «αναμένεται τον Μάιο να υπάρξει επαναβεβαίωση της πρόθεσης της να ενεργοποιήσει το άρθρο 50 το επόμενο έτος, αλλά πέρα αυτού δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο να συζητήσουμε».

Θα έβαζα στοίχημα ότι ο διπλωμάτης δήλωσε για τη σύνοδο *αυτής* της εβδομάδας κάτι σαν _May is expected..._


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Έχουμε να δούμε πολλά με την Μέι κι έχει απασχολήσει το επιθετό της και τους εδώ. 
Εγώ ήδη έχω μπερδέψει τίτλους εφημερίδων που την αναφέρουν νομίζοντας ότι προκειται για το ρήμα may. 
Το κοινό της Γκάρντιαν πάντως όπως βλέπω προτιμάει Maypole


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2016)

Καλή επιτυχία στο καινούριο σάιτ του Καμπουράκη, το lionnews.gr. Αλλά θα πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι με την αφηρημάδα των τιτλατζήδων...








http://lionnews.gr/βραζιλία-η-γερουσία-παραπέμπει-τον-μα/


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 3, 2016)

Ο νόμος του Betteridge: "*Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no.*" If the answer is yes, then the headline would simply make that declaration. A question in a headline implies that either 1.) The writer doesn't have enough facts to be sure of the answer, 2.) The question makes the available information more sensational, or 3.) The writer is honestly just asking for the reader’s input.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Επειδή ο τίτλος είναι μάλλον ακριβής, ίσως εδώ πρέπει να μιλάμε για «φωτογραφία αλλαντάλλων». Μα, δεν γίνεται να μιλάς για έξαλλο Τραμπ και να βάζεις φωτογραφία με έξαλλη Κλίντον!

Η απομέσα είδηση είναι καλύτερα εικονογραφημένη:
http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37892348


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2016)

Κάποιος πρέπει να πει σε όλους αυτούς που γράφουν τους τίτλους ειδήσεων ότι ο τίτλος «Χωρίς ηλεκτρικό απόψε η Αθήνα» πανικοβάλλει όλους εμάς που περιμένουμε να βγάλουμε μεροκάματο δουλεύοντας σε υπολογιστή. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q="χωρίς+ηλεκτρικό+απόψε"&ie=utf-8


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2016)

nickel said:


> Κάποιος πρέπει να πει σε όλους αυτούς που γράφουν τους τίτλους ειδήσεων ότι ο τίτλος «Χωρίς ηλεκτρικό απόψε η Αθήνα» πανικοβάλλει όλους εμάς που περιμένουμε να βγάλουμε μεροκάματο δουλεύοντας σε υπολογιστή.
> ...



Electricity - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band






Singin' through you to me
Thunderbolts caught easily
Shouts the truth peacefully
Electricity

Seems to be a Don Van Vliet day for me.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2016)

Αχά! Ίσως δηλαδή χρειάζεται το τελικό Ν στον ηλεκτρικόν (που θα μας έλεγαν οι αδελφοί Κύπριοι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2017)

Το ψάρεψα στο ΦΒ, και αν κρίνω από το καλλιγραφικό «δ» προέρχεται από την εφημερίδα _Δημοκρατία._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2017)

Από τις σπάνιες επιτυχείς απόπειρες σε αυτή τη ρημάδα χώρα... 
Αναπαυθήτω εν ειρήνη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2017)

Όχι μόνο τίτλος αλλαντάλλων αλλά και άρθρο αλλαντάλλων.

*Σπουδαία ανακάλυψη από NASA: βρήκαν πλανήτες που μοιάζουν στη Γη

*
Όχι, δεν βρήκαν πλανήτες που μοιάζουν στην Γη. Το άρθρο αναφέρεται στην χθεσινή συνέντευξη τύπου που δόθηκε από την ΝΑΣΑ, όπου αναφέρεται ότι βρέθηκαν 7 πλανήτες με μεγέθη από λίγο μικρότερο ως λίγο μεγαλύτερο απ' αυτό της Γης, τρεις εκ των οποίων βρίσκονται μέσα στην κατοικήσιμη ζώνη του άστρου τους. Η είδηση από μόνη της είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, η ΝΑΣΑ διάδωσε το γεγονός ότι θα ανακοίνωναν κάτι σημαντικό πριν μέρες και για να πω την αλήθεια περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο.

Το αστρικό σύστημα για το οποίο μιλάμε βρίσκεται σχετικά κοντά στην Γη, περί τα 600.000 χρόνια ταξίδι με σημερινά μέσα (40 έτη φωτός, για τους πεζούς) ή 120 χρόνια περίπου, με μέσα που είναι θεωρητικά πιθανό να φτιάξουμε μέσα στα επόμενα 200 χρόνια. Οι 7 πλανήτες φυσικά δεν ξέρουμε πώς μοιάζουν. Έχουν μεγέθη παραπλήσια με αυτό της Γης, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μοιάζουν στην Γη. Και η Αφροδίτη έχει τέτοιο μέγεθος αλλά όποιος θεωρεί ότι μοιάζει στην Γη είναι ψυχοπαθής ή έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης της λέξης «μοιάζω». Έχουμε συζητήσει γι' αυτό το θέμα σ' αυτό το νήμα, σχετικά με γεωειδείς και γεώμορφους (ή γαιόμορφους) πλανήτες.

Εδώ καλά-καλά δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι καν γεωειδείς ή όχι. Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι τα μεγέθη τους, όχι η σύστασή τους. Από επιστημονική άποψη η είδηση είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα για πολλούς λόγους. Φυσικά τα ΜΜΕ εστιάζουν στην πιθανότητα ζωής, αλλά για την αστρονομία είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η σύσταση του συστήματος. Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν έχουν βρεθεί τόσο πολλοί μικροί πλανήτες κοντά στο άστρο τους, το οποίο είναι σημαντικό στοιχείο για το πώς δημιουργείται ένα αστρικό-πλανητικό σύστημα, το οποίο μάλιστα κατόρθωσε να μείνει σταθερό για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα (το εν λόγω σύστημα είναι μάλλον αρχαίο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2017)

Ήθελα να σημειώσω παραπάνω ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση των 7 πλανητών, εάν υπάρχει ζωή σε κάποιον απ' αυτούς θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην ζώνη του λυκόφωτος. Οι 7 πλανήτες βρίσκονται τόσο κοντά στο άστρο τους που είναι όλοι σε σύγχρονη τροχιά, όπως η Σελήνη, δηλαδή μόνο η μια πλευρά τους βλέπει το άστρο. Αυτό θα κάνει την φωτεινή πλευρά τους πολύ θερμή και την σκοτεινή πλευρά τους παγωμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.cnn.gr/news/ellada/story/73885/thessaloniki-viase-tin-kori-toy-kai-ton-skotose
Τίτλος: «Θεσσαλονίκη: Βίασε την κόρη του και τον σκότωσε»
Νόμισα εννοούσε: «Θεσσαλονίκη: Βίασε τη δική του κόρη, και αυτή τον σκότωσε»
Τελικά εννοούσε: «Θεσσαλονίκη: Βίασε την κόρη κάποιου, και αυτός τον σκότωσε»


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2017)

Θα μπορούσε επίσης να σημαίνει ότι βίασε την κόρη κάποιου και μετά σκότωσε τον κάποιο.


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2017)

Αυτό ακριβώς κατάλαβα κι εγώ, SBE.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 30, 2017)

Και όλα αυτά τα έκανε η Θεσσαλονίκη, θα υπέθετε κανείς...

Απλώς αγνοήστε με.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2017)

E ναι, ο τίτλος, έτσι διατυπωμένος, πάσχει πολλαπλώς.


----------



## Earion (May 26, 2017)

Τίτλος: *Η Ελλάδα φλέγεται*
Υπότιτλος: *Από την είσοδο των Γερμανοβουλγάρων στη ματωμένη Αθήνα των Δεκεμβριανών
*
Ωραίο το νέο βιβλίο του Βασίλη Τζανακάρη, αλλά κάποιος κοιμόταν την ώρα που έβαζαν τον υπότιτλο. Οι Γερμανοί ποτέ δεν μπήκαν στη ματωμένη Αθήνα των Δεκεμβριανών, πιστέψτε με.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2017)

Ωραία πεπονόφλουδα... Εδώ, βέβαια, εννοούσαν «Από την είσοδο των Γερμανοβουλγάρων *έως* τη ματωμένη Αθήνα των Δεκεμβριανών».


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2017)

*Σκουπίδια σε ελληνική παραλία μάζεψε ο Γουίλ Σμιθ*

Όμως, όπως λέει η είδηση, «Τέσσερις υπέροχοι άνθρωποι συνόδευσαν τη μαμά μου και εμένα στο να μαζέψουμε 22 σακούλες σκουπιδιών γεμάτες πλαστικά και αστικά συντρίμμια από τρεις μικρές παραλίες στους Αντιπαξούς, στην Ελλάδα» ή, στα αγγλικά, «4 beautiful humans accompanied my mom and I in gathering 22 trash bags full of plastics and urban debris off of 3 small beaches in Antípaxos, Greece». Δεν λέει κάτι για μπαμπά, εκτός αν περιλαμβάνεται στους «4 υπέροχους ανθρώπους».

Καλή σκέψη να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια (ιδίως τα «αστικά συντρίμμια») οι τουρίστες — τουλάχιστον μέχρι να αποκτήσουμε ρωμαλέο φοιτητικό κίνημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2017)

Ένας πανάθλιος τίτλος κι ένα άρθρο γεμάτο φτηνά κλισέ (εδώ) για μια έξυπνη πρωτοβουλία (η πινακίδα λέει: «Χωρίς την ποικιλία, το ράφι είναι μάλλον ανιαρό«.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2017)

Εδώ να θέλει μήπως να μας πει κάτι ο τιτλατζής με την αντιμετάθεση φωνηέντων που κάνει;


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2017)

...
Only on Netflix:












Περισσότερα, εκεί: https://www.facebook.com/9gag/posts/10156385184281840

Συνόψεις αλλαντάλλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2018)

Όταν το πλοίο αμφίβιου πολέμου βγάζει ρόδες και γίνεται αμφίβιο και το ίδιο:


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2018)

Η Ούμπερ διακόπτει τις μεταθανάτιες δοκιμές. 
Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ έτσι το διάβασα. 

Uber halts self-driving car tests after death


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2019)

Στήριξη στην προκλητικότητα; Παρεξηγήσιμο...







Δεν το είπε καθαρά ο υπουργός, ευκαιρία να προσθέσουμε μια λέξη.







(Μεσημεριανό δελτίο 13/12/2019)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2020)

Ευτυχώς τον διόρθωσαν κάποια στιγμή...


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2020)

Και εδώ το ερώτημα είναι οι μαϊμού υπάλληλοι μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι μαιμούδες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2020)

Όχι, νομίζω ότι το "μαϊμού" είναι άκλιτο εδώ. Λέμε προϊόντα-μαϊμού, εμπορεύματα-μαϊμού. Αν ήταν στον πληθυντικό θα σήμαινε ότι οι υπάλληλοι ήταν πίθηκοι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2020)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, νομίζω ότι το "μαϊμού" είναι άκλιτο εδώ. Λέμε προϊόντα-μαϊμού, εμπορεύματα-μαϊμού. Αν ήταν στον πληθυντικό θα σήμαινε ότι οι υπάλληλοι ήταν πίθηκοι.



Ακριβώς. Να παραθέσω απλώς τα παραδείγματα από το Χρηστικό: 
_ανταλλακτικά-μαϊμού
ρούχα-μαϊμού
σιντί-μαϊμού
φάρμακα-μαϊμού
αποδείξεις-μαϊμού
εισιτήρια-μαϊμού
επενδύσεις-μαϊμού
εταιρεία-μαϊμού
δημοσίευμα-μαϊμού
δημοσκόπηση-μαϊμού
αστυνομικός-μαϊμού
γιατρός-μαϊμού_

Και, επιπροσθέτως, από το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ (χωρίς ενωτικά):

_Αγόρασε ένα ρολόι μαϊμού που του χάλασε μετά από λίγο
Εντόπισαν μαϊμούδες στα αφορολόγητα 
πιστοποιητικά / πτυχία μαϊμού 
Η εταιρεία με την επωνυμία της οποίας έκοβε τιμολόγια ο απατεώνας αποδείχτηκε μαϊμού
Ανάπηροι μαϊμού εντοπίστηκαν από το υπουργείο Υγείας _

Στη χρήση βλέπουμε επίσης να προηγείται το «μαϊμού»: _μαϊμού υπάλληλοι, μαϊμού αποδείξεις._ (Έχει δηλαδή μετατραπεί σε κανονικό άκλιτο επίθετο.)


----------



## sarant (Jun 3, 2020)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, νομίζω ότι το "μαϊμού" είναι άκλιτο εδώ. Λέμε προϊόντα-μαϊμού, εμπορεύματα-μαϊμού. Αν ήταν στον πληθυντικό θα σήμαινε ότι οι υπάλληλοι ήταν πίθηκοι.



Κάποιοι δεν κάνουν αυτή τη διάκριση στα πολυλεκτικά σύνθετα, τα κλίνουν όλα και ακόμη περισσότεροι τα κλίνουμε κατά κανόνα.

Εγώ εφαρμόζω πλήρη κλιτική συμφωνία ανάμεσα στους δυο όρους του παραθετικού σύνθετου: του νόμου-πλαισίου, οι οδηγίες-πλαίσια, των προγραμμάτων-πλαισίων, των κρατών μελών, της πόλης-κράτους, οι λέξεις-κλειδιά, των παιδιών-θαυμάτων, της απάντησης-καταπέλτη, τα σημεία-παγίδες.

Αφήνω περιθώριο για εξαιρέσεις με συγκεκριμένα δεύτερα συνθετικά, όπως τη μαϊμού ή την αστραπή. Και το Παιδί Φάντασμα είναι νομίζω καθιερωμένο ως άκλιτο από τον Μικρό Ήρωα. Πάντως, ευκολότερο βρίσκω να κλίνω το ταξιδι-αστραπή παρά να αφήσω ακλιτη π.χ τη λέξη-κλειδί.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/06/05/pps/


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2020)

*Ιράν: Εκτέλεση πράκτορα της CIA που εμπλέκεται στη δολοφονία Σουλεϊμανί*






Μην το μεταφράσετε «CIA operative executed». Όπως θα σας έλεγε και η Κάρι, άλλο «πράκτορας της CIA» και άλλο «πληροφοριοδότης». Άλλο «εκτέλεση» και άλλο «καταδίκη σε θάνατο».


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 9, 2020)

nickel said:


> *Ιράν: Εκτέλεση πράκτορα της CIA που εμπλέκεται στη δολοφονία Σουλεϊμανί*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ωστόσο:
Iran to execute 'CIA agent' over Gen Suleimani's death 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/09/iran-to-execute-cia-agent-over-gen-suleimanis-death


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2020)

Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που υπάρχει και το Reuters:

*Iran will execute informant convicted of spying on Soleimani for CIA*


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2021)

*Πατέντες εμβολίων / «Η ελληνική φαρμακοβιομηχανία μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί άμεσα στην παραγωγή εμβολίου»*








Πατέντες εμβολίων / «Η ελληνική φαρμακοβιομηχανία μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί άμεσα στην παραγωγή εμβολίου»


Ο διευθυντής Εταιρικής Ανάπτυξης της Uni-Pharma ξεκαθαρίζει το τοπίο σχετικά με την παραγωγή εμβολίων κατά του κορωνοϊού στη χώρα μας




www.avgi.gr





Αυτό το «άμεσα στην παραγωγή» μου θυμίζει τους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές που «κατασκευάζαμε» στην Ελλάδα, όταν βασικά κάναμε εισαγωγή όλων των εξαρτημάτων από την Άπω Ανατολή και εδώ κάναμε μια απλή συναρμολόγηση.

Διότι, όπως είπε ο διευθυντής Εταιρικής Ανάπτυξης της Uni-Pharma, «Αν τώρα σε μας διατεθόταν το υγρό διάλυμα που έχει κατασκευαστεί από το πρώτο κομμάτι, το βιοτεχνολογικό, θα μπορούσαμε άμεσα να προχωρήσουμε σε πλήρωση συριγγών».


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2021)

Στο μεταξύ για το εμβόλιο της Φάιζερ η διαδικασία είναι: απόψυξη, αραίωση, χρήση εντός έξι ωρών από την αραίωση.
Για το εμβόλιο της ΑΖ η διαδικασία είναι: βγάζεις από το ψυγείο το φιαλίδιο και γεμίζεις σύριγγες που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν εντός έξι ωρών, ακόμα κι αν τις βάλεις στο ψυγείο.

Μ' άλλα λόγια, ούτε αυτό που προτείνει ο κύριος πιο πάνω γίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2021)

That will escalate quickly.

Και δεν είναι τρολιά: https://hookersandblowbooks.com/


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2022)

Τουλάχιστον αφορισμός έπρεπε του τιτλατζή που έβαλε αυτόν τον τίτλο. Ευτυχώς, τον διόρθωσαν και τώρα γράφει:
*Σε αργία με εντολή Ιερώνυμου ο παπάς που κατηγορείται ότι βίαζε ανήλικη



*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 27, 2022)

Πιο ήπια εκδοχή του παραπάνω: «Διαμαρτυρία για τη ρωσική εισβολή στο Μοναστηράκι».

Δεν σας κρύβω ότι τρόμαξα λίγο όταν το διάβασα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2022)

*Μετεωρίτης που έπεσε στη Γη το 2014 ήταν «εξωγήινης» προέλευσης
Απόρρητα έγγραφα αναφέρουν ότι είναι το πρώτο αντικείμενο που πέφτει στον πλανήτη από άλλο ηλιακό σύστημα*

«Διαστρικό» είναι το αντικείμενο που προέρχεται από άλλο ηλιακό σύστημα.









Μετεωρίτης που έπεσε στη Γη το 2014 ήταν «εξωγήινης» προέλευσης


Μια πύρινη σφαίρα που έλαμψε στον ουρανό πάνω από την Παπούα Νέα Γουινέα το 2014 ήταν στην πραγματικότητα ένα ταχύτατα κινούμενο αντικείμενο από ένα άλλο αστρικό σύστημα, σύμφωνα με ένα πρόσφατο υπόμνημα που δημοσιεύθηκε από τη Διοίκηση Διαστήματος των ΗΠΑ (USSC). Σύμφωνα με το Live Science, το...




www.newsbeast.gr


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2022)

Burrito Infirmary
BLT Medicare
Gyro Clinic
Hot Dog Memorial Hospital
...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2022)

Αυτή εδώ η παρανόηση μού θύμισε το παλιό ανέκδοτο, που πήγε κάποιος στο ληξιαρχείο και είπε: «Καλημέρα. Με λένε Γιώργο Σκατουλάκη και θέλω να αλλάξω το όνομά μου». «Καταλαβαίνω», λέει ο υπάλληλος. «Και πώς θέλετε να το κάνετε;» «Γιάννης Σκατουλάκης».

Βλέπω στα ΜΚΔ τον τίτλο «*Elon Musk’s transgender daughter is changing her name to DITCH Musk*» και σκέφτομαι «Μα είναι όνομα τώρα αυτό το Ditch;». Πάω να διαβάσω την είδηση και καταλαβαίνω την γκάφα του τιτλατζή (και τη δική μου...).


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2022)

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ο τιτλατζής δεν είναι γκαφατζής, αλλά απλό πουτινάκι.

Το KIIS είναι το Διεθνές Ινστιτούτο Κοινωνιολογίας του Κιέβου. Στο διάστημα 13-18/5/2022 διενήργησε δημοσκόπηση με ερώτημα που αφορούσε την ασφάλεια της χώρας. Έλεγε: «Δεδομένης της συζήτησης για τη διασφάλιση της ασφάλειας της Ουκρανίας με ποια από τις παρακάτω απόψεις συμφωνείτε περισσότερο;»
Ποσοστό 42% των ερωτηθέντων απάντησαν καταφατικά στην άποψη «Είναι απολύτως αποδεκτό εάν, αντί της ένταξης στο ΝΑΤΟ, η οποία είναι πιθανό να εμποδιστεί από ορισμένα μέλη του ΝΑΤΟ, η Ουκρανία λάβει εγγυήσεις ασφάλειας από χώρες όπως οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Γερμανία, η Γαλλία κ.λπ.». Ποσοστό 39% δεν ήθελε αυτή τη μεσοβέζικη λύση, αλλά προτίμησε την επιλογή «Μόνο η ένταξη στο ΝΑΤΟ θα μπορέσει να διασφαλίσει την ασφάλεια της Ουκρανίας, οπότε δεν μπορεί να εγκαταλειφθεί». Σχετική σελίδα του Ινστιτούτου στα αγγλικά:





Press releases and reports - Acceptability of refusing to join NATO in obtaining security guarantees from individual countries: results of a telephone survey conducted on 13-18 May 2022







www.kiis.com.ua





Πιάνει λοιπόν ο διαδικτυακός «Αγώνας της Κρήτης» και καλύπτει την πληροφορία με τον τίτλο «Μόλις το 39% των Ουκρανών υπέρ της ένταξης στο ΝΑΤΟ». Πουτινοδημοσιογραφία...








Μόλις το 39% των Ουκρανών υπέρ της ένταξης στο ΝΑΤΟ - Αγώνας της Κρήτης


Δημοσκόπηση του Διεθνούς Ινστιτούτου Κοινωνιολογίας του Κιέβου (KIIS) δείχνει ότι μόλις το 39% των Ουκρανών πιστεύει ότι η ένταξη στο ΝΑΤΟ θα εγγυηθεί την




agonaskritis.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2022)

nickel said:


> Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ο τιτλατζής δεν είναι γκαφατζής, αλλά απλό πουτινάκι.
> 
> View attachment 7320


Το ότι είναι πουτινοδουλάκι και όχι απλό πουτινάκι φαίνεται και από τον χάρτη που συνοδεύει το κείμενο (με τουρκικές ονομασίες των χωρών) και προέρχεται από τις ονειρώξεις στρατόκαυλων ρωSSιστών: Η Ρωσία έχει αποκόψει την Ουκρανία από τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα και την ανατολική επικράτειά της και έχει πάρει από τη Μολδαβία την Υπερδνειστερία, η Πολωνία έχει αποσπάσει τη δυτική Ουκρανία (άλλη μια «πληροφορία» που σπινάρεται από μοσχοβίτικα κανάλια), μέχρι και η Ουγγαρία έχει βάλει χέρι στην Υπερκαρπαθία. Αυτά έπαιζαν βέβαια πριν η Πολωνία και, εσχάτως, η Ουγγαρία ευθυγραμμιστούν με το χέρι που τις στηρίζει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2022)

nickel said:


> Αυτή εδώ η παρανόηση μού θύμισε το παλιό ανέκδοτο, που πήγε κάποιος στο ληξιαρχείο και είπε: «Καλημέρα. Με λένε Γιώργο Σκατουλάκη και θέλω να αλλάξω το όνομά μου». «Καταλαβαίνω», λέει ο υπάλληλος. «Και πώς θέλετε να το κάνετε;» «Γιάννης Σκατουλάκης».
> 
> Βλέπω στα ΜΚΔ τον τίτλο «*Elon Musk’s transgender daughter is changing her name to DITCH Musk*» και σκέφτομαι «Μα είναι όνομα τώρα αυτό το Ditch;». Πάω να διαβάσω την είδηση και καταλαβαίνω την γκάφα του τιτλατζή (και τη δική μου...).


Εγώ από την άλλη διάβαζα την είδηση που έλεγε ότι η κόρη του Μασκ άλλαξε φύλο και όνομα και τώρα λέγεται Βίβιαν και μπερδεύτηκα γιατί Βίβιαν είναι και γυναικειο και ανδρικό όνομα και κατάλαβα ότι το αρχικό πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως της έλεγε κορίτσι που άλλαξε φύλο και διάλεξε όνομα γιουνισεξ. Τελικά κάποιοι άλλοι δημοσιογράφοι το εξηγούσαν καλύτερα: Musk’s daughter also changed her gender recognition from male to female


----------



## skol (Jul 19, 2022)

Παρακάτω η τελευταία ερώτηση με την απάντησή της από τη συνέντευξη του Ξενοφώντα Μουσά στη Λάιφο σχετικά με το νέο διαστημικό τηλεσκόπιο

*— Πιστεύετε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε μια αποκάλυψη ικανή να ανατρέψει όλα όσα ξέραμε; Θα ξαναγραφτούν τα βιβλία;*
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα συμπληρωθούν κάποια κεφάλαια βιβλίων Αστροφυσικής και ειδικά τα βιβλία Κοσμολογίας θα αναθεωρηθούν ίσως και ριζικά. Αυτό επιθυμούμε πάντοτε με τα νέα πειράματα που κάνουμε. Ασφαλώς δεν θα ανατραπούν όλα όσα γνωρίζουμε. Εκτιμώ ότι σε έξι μήνες αξίζει να τα ξαναπούμε.




Spoiler: Μαντέψτε τον τίτλο της συνέντευξης



Γιατί οι ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της ΝASA αλλάζουν όλα όσα ξέραμε μέχρι σήμερα;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 19, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κλάψω ή να γελάσω.

Ενδέχεται βέβαια το άρθρο ν' απευθύνεται μόνο σε άτομα των οποίων οι αστρονομικές γνώσεις εξαντλούνται στο «υπάρχει ένα καινούργιο τηλεσκόπιο αλλά δεν έβγαλε φωτογραφίες ακόμα».


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2022)

Και του το έλεγαν του πυροσβέστη, μην τρως σε ώρα εργασίας.

Σε νοσοκομείο της Πάτρας ο πυροσβέστης που δάγκωσε φίδι ενώ έσβηνε φωτιά | tempo24.news


----------

